# Top 10 World Cuisines



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

PeterGabriel said:


> Italian cuisine has a serious problem. To notice it, I advice you a week in Italy.:nuts:


I spent 4 days in Rome, having every day great pizza. I don't know too much about their pasta, as the first time I tried it it wasn't that great. But "Brazilian" Italian food tastes delicious.


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Thai people eat food very spicy and like eat Vegetable herb.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

I like Chinese, Indian cuisine and American junk food


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Where is GREECE????

1 - Italian
2 - Greek
3 - Indian
4 - Thai and Indonesian
5 - TexMex (where is that on the list???)


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

intervention said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to eat Portugese food, it's down right vile!


:sly:

I think it's not the best, but vile? that honor goes to other countries before Portugal.

If I am in that part of the world, Spanish food with it's variety clearly wins. but portugal has some wonderful dishes especially seafood. :drool:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

for me it's :
1. Italian
2. Japanese
3. French
4. Indonesian
5. Chinese
6. Thai
7. Turkish

dunno about the other tho..
only tick indonesian coz i thought it's a poll. huehehe.. ;p


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Peranakan cuisine from Melaka/ Penang, Malaysia
2. Vietnamese
3. Myanmarese (Burmese)
4. French
5. Chinese
6. Thai
7. Indian
8. Japanese
9. Syrian
10. Italian

Peranakan is said to be the best food in the world - its where fusion has been going for 600 years. They use the freshest ingeredients in the rawest/ most fragrant form (such as ginger flowers instead of ginger root etc), and employ the taste stimulation clash as in most East and SE Asian cuisines - sweet, sour, salty, bitter in combination with hard, soft, glutinous. Thus the flavour, feel, look and smell of the food is equally important - a meal is a sensory experience, and one of the highest forms of the arts, rather due to the constant balancing of a huge array of differing elements involved, and the fact it is gorgeous.

The Peranakan culture arose from the adapted Chinese communities that created their own unique Malay way of life over 6 centuries, and now utterly distinct from either culture - combining the spices of the South East and flavours and textures of the East in ther food. They are also known as 'Straits Chinese' and mostly inhabit two ancient colonial cities in Malaysia - Melaka and Penang, and dwindling in number every year. 

If you ever, ever get the chance try it.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> We have bacalhau (very famous even in Asia) and Portuguese African chicken (http://www.nandosusa.com/ http://www.oporto.com.au/ yet another chain: http://www.ogalo.com.au/flash.htm), amongst many other things


and Nandos is the king of the chiken frit epper:


----------



## jankoe (Aug 16, 2006)

My favourite cuisines:

1. sumerian
2.etruscian
3.akkadian
4.hetitian
5.minoan
6.and megalitic cuisines
7. roman cuisines was disgusting
8. greece was boring
9.jews cuisines is fantastic
10.Hutu and Tutsi it's very exciting cuisines


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Orienthai said:


> Thai people eat food very spicy and like eat Vegetable herb.


this dish looks really good:drool: 
Thai rice is the best on the planet, as an ingredient, that is , but I would eat this dish, and I believe I would really really love it, and if it is spicy, the better, I love spicy food.



Arpels said:


> and Nandos is the king of the chiken frit


that's barbecue chicken Portuguese style, we have in here tons and tons of those restaurants and in my city is with feijoada the Sunday dish. My mother is a very good chicken cooker, so I know how to make it, in fact, I make chicken to my parents.  My mother always wants to eat that. LOL

In fact, I'm very amazed that international food chains with that started appearing. But Portuguese food is not just that. I already thought to make a Portuguese fast food chain, but with different, tasty and healthy traditional and adapted (fast food) Portuguese cuisine. In fact, with nando's that's difficult, but with chicken, our rice, fried potatoes Portuguese style, feijoada, different kinds of rice such as cabidela, etc etc. There's also pasta Portuguese style. It would be an huge success, and would make America and the UK less fat, more healthy, and more happy with their food.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

wow, 2 forumers mentioned Penang's (Malaysia) food though it's not in the list. Well, i'm not surprised. It's the food paradise of South East Asia, if not Asia. Give it a try if you have the opportunity, you won't regret it. 

Having tried all sorts of cuisines, i'll still stick to the Malaysian cuisine. 

The next best thing for me is Thai food!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

kilgarvan said:


> French maybe but I am not sure about Italian cuisine. But Arabic (especially Moroccan and Lebanese), Chinese, Indian and Turkish cuisine are absolutely wonderful.


Italian cuisine is NOT only pizza and pasta, it's very diverse and delicious. Mexican cuisine is also superb (one of the top 5 in the world).


----------



## nanda* (Aug 2, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> this dish looks really good:drool:
> Thai rice is the best on the planet, as an ingredient, that is , but I would eat this dish, and I believe I would really really love it, and if it is spicy, the better, I love spicy food.


Japanese rice is better in my opinion. More expensive but better.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

My are

Brazilian 
Italian
French


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Italian, Mexican, Spanish, Chinese, Thai, Greek, Indian, Japanese... I think I like all food :dunno: 

=P


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

nanda* said:


> Japanese rice is better in my opinion. More expensive but better.


never tried it, never seen it in supermarkets, I'm not an Asian cuisine fan, in fact it is a personal trauma. I buy Thai rice, but use it in my region style. And damn, it is pretty good, tasty and smells good, a little expensive, but it is worth the price.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Chinese food in overall is too complicate, oversea Chinese restaurants stand for nothing but cheap stuffs to eat.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> this dish looks really good:drool:
> Thai rice is the best on the planet, as an ingredient, that is , but I would eat this dish, and I believe I would really really love it, and if it is spicy, the better, I love spicy food.
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese food is better tasting and healthier than that. :yes:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Italian
2. French
3. Chinese/Mexican?



PeterGabriel said:


> :gaah:
> What's next, are you going to say that the US does not exist?
> rather 15 than 115 like you :nuts: you are really more in the other side, than in this one. :ancient:
> there are many skyscrapers in New York City, why don't you do this:
> ...


there are too many trolls around on these forums hno:


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

thai food taste like chinese food

and spanish food is incredibly bland and simple

mexican food should be up there on that list


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

premutos said:


> thai food taste like chinese food
> 
> and spanish food is incredibly bland and simple
> 
> mexican food should be up there on that list


The last one I agree with. The first two don't make any sense if you have actually tried authentic versions of their food. :crazy:


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

how do you vote in this poll ? every place in the world has its own cuisine ... even within cuisines there are differences depending on the region. 

I think the top cuisines in the world are those that have the most variety, have unique ingredients and techniques, and have a large influence on a region. So these are not the ones that Ilike the most, but I think certaily fit what I described above:

French
Italian
Chinese
Mexican
Spanish
Thai
Indian

Of course there are so many others ... but if I were to buy a cook book with recipes from the world, these cuisines are always included.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Italian cuisine has a serious problem. To notice it, I advice you a week in Italy.:nuts:


One week in Italy? You will only taste the cuisine of one Italian Region maybe!
Anyways Italian cuisine does not have any problem unless you are not naif and enter one of those torists-trap restaurants that make money with dumb tourists. :cheers:


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> As for Italy, I love Italian cuisine, but they only eat pasta, pasta all day, all week!


Yes and we are all mafiosi, can play mandolino and our best transportation system is Gondola! LOL


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Fede_Milan said:


> Yes and we are all mafiosi, can play mandolino and our best transportation system is Gondola! LOL


the irony is he is the same one that wines and complains if people think that Portugal is a suburb of Spain.

:laugh:


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

DonQui said:


> the irony is he is the same one that wines and complains if people think that Portugal is a suburb of Spain.
> 
> :laugh:


:lol: He's definitely not a tourist! Must be a real fearless traveller!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Fede_Milan said:


> :lol: He's definitely not a tourist! Must be a real fearless traveller!


I must say though, after having had the best lasagna in my life in Rome, I can't eat the crap they dare to give the same name here.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Nopes, not a tourist, I've family there.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Nopes, not a tourist, I've family there.


Having family in Italy does not necessarily mean that you have a good taste or that you are well informed about the huge variety of the Italian cuisine. One could go to Italy, eat at McDonald's and then go back to his country and say: "Jeez I ate really bad in Italy". :lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Fede_Milan said:


> Having family in Italy does not necessarily mean that you have a good taste or that you are well informed about the huge variety of the Italian cuisine. One could go to Italy, eat at McDonald's and then go back to his country and say: "Jeez I ate really bad in Italy". :lol:


Weell, Portugal has a huge variety in dishes, but people, in here, often eat rice. No one said there was no variety in italian cuisine.

we shift from rice -> pasta -> potatoes with the extra obviously.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> Weell, Portugal has a huge variety in dishes, but people, in here, often eat rice. No one said there was no variety in italian cuisine.
> 
> we shift from rice -> pasta -> potatoes with the extra obviously.


and a country 6 times the size of Portugal is just going to eat pasta?

:crazy:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

DonQui said:


> The last one I agree with. The first two don't make any sense if you have actually tried authentic versions of their food. :crazy:


The Spanish cuisine is not as diverse as the other (prominent) cuisines, but they do have tasty tapas.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Metsada said:


> The Spanish cuisine is not as diverse as the other (prominent) cuisines, but they do have tasty tapas.


:crazy:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

DonQui said:


> :crazy:


Huh?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

deleted


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Italian cuisine has a serious problem. To notice it, I advice you a week in Italy.:nuts:


ok so tell me what was wrong in your italian food experience.
you obviously:
1)donnow anything about food
or
2)have never eaten some real italian food
or
3)chose some restaurant from a stupid turistic guide or chose a turistic menu.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

DonQui said:


> and a country 6 times the size of Portugal is just going to eat pasta?
> 
> :crazy:


:bash: 

Am I speeking chinese? :gaah: 

Am I? :|

cool... I didn't notice it. Anybody speaks Chinese, way cool. I'm the best in my street. :lol:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> As for Italy, I love Italian cuisine, but they only eat pasta, pasta all day, all week! I love pizza. :cheer: (<-I really hate this smiley LOL)


we not only love but *adore* pasta, but it's not only that in italian cuisine!

not in particular referred to peter:
i wanna tell everybody which loves pizza they have never eaten real pizza if they did not try
1)a pizza in Italy
or
2)a pizza by an italian _pizzaiolo_ or someone who's learnt to do it in Italy.
Those "pizza hut" or similar are not pizza. please don't call them pizza. it's some sort of surrogate pizza, but it's not pizza.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> ok so tell me what was wrong in your italian food experience.
> you obviously:
> 1)donnow anything about food
> or
> ...


people AT HOME eat to much pasta! read the thread. I don't know anything about food, but I cook pretty well.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

what's _too much_? once a day? it's supernormal! it's a normal apport of carboidrates (it's the right word in english?!).


----------



## Shogun (Jan 16, 2005)

Già said:


> Fede ma perche ti devi accanire cosi?? Ognuno ha i propri gusti...
> poi non puoi pretendere che tutto il mondo conosca i piatti regionali italiani... quindi e normale che l`italiano venga associato alla pasta e alla pizza.... come lo spagnolo alla paella....e il francese alla crepe... non pensare da italiano.... pensa da straniero.... non puoi pretendere che tutti abbiano provato la polenta o le orecchiette con le cime di rapa....


Yes but... the tradicional dish of my city for example is rice and not pasta, not pizza.... 

Between pasta and rice (risotto) I prefere risotto


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Fede_Milan said:


> How can I blame you? Being accustomed to such a great, diverse and world-famous cuisine like the English one well, I guess all other cuisines are nothing for you! After all, how could one resist to the delights of fish'n cheaps? :lol:


I have never made claim that English cuisine is one of the greatest have I? No. You're just bitching. Incidentally fish and chips (which I like....) is not the heart of English cuisine. No-one ever cooks that at home. Traditional English cuisine is based around thinly sliced roast meats accompanied by roast potatoes, other vegetables, and gravy (gravy is a kind of enriched meat stock) with condiments such as mustard, horseradish, etc served with the meat. There are also soups, cheeses, desserts, the famous English breakfast, and various other traditional dishes. When it comes to eating out you'll find that Chinese and Indian restaurants are by far the most numerous and popular in Britain - way ahead of fish and chips.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Llinass said:


> Lithuanian


:nuts:


----------



## skyscraperflorence (Mar 10, 2007)

Italian maroccan and indonesian


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> What's your favorite cuisines? :cheers:
> 
> http://www.hillmanwonders.com/top10/cuisines.htm#_vtop
> 
> ...


Although you think being from Morocco, it should be in the top 10 cuisines of the world but I'm sure majority would disagree with you. Except Kuskus, I don't know much about morocco cuisine and I've traveled and lived in different countries in four continents. 

But Middle-Eastern cuisine should have been in the top 10.

For me its Italian, Japanese & middle-easten cuisine.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually it's hard to rank French cuisine in this poll because there are two kinds of French cuisines: one really expensive, conceptual and sophisticated which is not affordable even in France, and a traditional cuisine which is very diverse (completely different in the South, the North, the Alps, Brittany...) and which is rather rare abroad.
For example what I call traditional are: crepes, cheese fondue... Here, in France we have loads of those restaurants where you eat the best food for about 10 to 30 euros. We have 300 diferent kinds of cheese, dozens of wines per region, so there are many many different dishes.
But I ate in French restaurants in the USA and in Japan. A full course cost me about 150 euros, while going to a Chinese or Italian restaurant would have cost me 10 euros... So it's hard to compare.

I obviously love French cuisine, but I'm also in love with Japanese one. Italian food is great too, but as for Chinese there are absolutely wonderful dishes, and there are things that I can't get close to (thousand year eggs...).


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Pakia said:


> Although you think being from Morocco, it should be in the top 10 cuisines of the world but I'm sure majority would disagree with you. Except Kuskus, I don't know much about morocco cuisine and I've traveled and lived in different countries in four continents.
> 
> But Middle-Eastern cuisine should have been in the top 10.
> 
> For me its Italian, Japanese & middle-easten cuisine.


it has been classified by professionals of Cuisine and gastronomy from different nationalities


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Hehehe, I loved INDONESIAN FOODS.... I am used to eating it since I was a kid..... Indonesian food shares a number of similarity with Malaysian and Singaporean.....

The appearance maybe not good..... but, the taste yummyyyy..... And for the one who cant eat spicy food, *NEVER TRY INDONESIAN SPICY FOOD*

Trust me, TABASCO tastes nothing than the least spicy food in INDONESIA


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned all of the regional American cuisine. I would say the most sophisticated of regions would be California. Google Calif cuisine. Then you have the New England style of seafoods and such. Also, the southern cooking, Louisiana-cjun style. I am sure there are many others. Those are the ones I have mostly tried.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Real men eat the Danish cuisine.

Ingredients:

Dead cow or ox
Potatoes (raw)
Poisoned mushrooms
Fire
Water


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

yeahh baby 

INDONESIAN FOOD! 

*it's all about the SPICESSSS!!!*


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Well everyone has his own favourite but objectively and looked at judged by international influence adn prestige it is French miles ahead with Italian the second most influential European one.

In Asia Chinese adn indian are realy continental collections of cuisines rather than national such is the scope adn range of those cultures.

1. French. no argument just a fact.
2. take your pick.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm surprised that not many people know about Vietnamese cuisine. However, this will change in the future as the Vietnamese diaspora grows and Vietnamese diplomatic, cultural and economic links with the world grows. 

Here are my top cuisines:

1. Vietnamese - fresh, uses alot of raw and cooked vegetables and seafood
2. Chinese - steam, fried and stirfried, delicious but could be oily 
3. Indian - rich and wholesome, though not for the weightwatchers
4. Japanese - fresh and healthy, although the majority of dishes are bland
5. Indonesian - rich and creamy but also very fatty

Here are some pics of Vietnamese cuisine:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> I'm surprised that not many people know about Vietnamese cuisine. However, this will change in the future as the Vietnamese diaspora grows and Vietnamese diplomatic, cultural and economic links with the world grows.
> 
> 
> ]


I hadn't really tasted Vietnamese cuisine before visiting your country and I found to be delicious. Like you said so many vegetables and seafood which btw is so fresh and delicious. Even the fish. I also found Vietnamese cuisine to be very light and easy to digest. Plus it's not spicy (hot) which surprised me. In general I think Asian cuisine has the most variety and is the healthiest but I don't like hot food so it limits what I can eat.
Iranian cuisine is also very healthy and digestable.
Another cuisine I love is the Italian one.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

1. Italian
2. Chinese
3. French
4. Japanese
5. Lebanese
6. Greek
7. Thai
8. Indian
9. Iranian
10. Mexican

Apart the first two that are my favourites, the rest of the list is just what I think the Top 10 ranking should be,


----------



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

mexican cuisin: TACOS, GUACAMOLE, MOLE, CHILE, SEAFOOD(MEXICAN STYLE =p), POZOLE, MENUDO, OH MY GOD I HAVE HUNGRY!:drool:


----------



## pipapipo310 (Mar 11, 2006)

1- Japanese
2 - Vietnamese
3 - Korean
4 - Chinese
5 - French
6 - Thais

(7- American's SRARBUCKS
8- Canadian's TIM HORTON) :lol


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

pacific_mzt said:


> mexican cuisin: TACOS, GUACAMOLE, MOLE, CHILE, SEAFOOD(MEXICAN STYLE =p), POZOLE, MENUDO, OH MY GOD I HAVE HUNGRY!:drool:


*agreed! :drool: what a shame that mexican food isnt on the list its so TASTY!*


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

Japanese & Korean are my favorite.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Chinese, Japanese and Thai


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Italian, French and Chinese


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Bosnian  

It's basically mixture of Ottoman, Italian and central European cuisine. :cheers:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

How can anyone not like Spanish food ? The Spanish cuisine must be the most diverse in the universe . Just walk into a tapas bar in Madrid to witness a variety of food hard to match in any other country .
Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Peshu said:


> How can anyone not like Spanish food ? The Spanish cuisine must be the most diverse in the universe . Just walk into a tapas bar in Madrid to witness a variety of food hard to match in any other country .
> Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .


hmm... because some people don't like it? Taste is rather subjective. 

I'm not even gonna bother replying to the rest of this...


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Peshu said:


> How can anyone not like Spanish food ? The Spanish cuisine must be the most diverse in the universe . Just walk into a tapas bar in Madrid to witness a variety of food hard to match in any other country .
> Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .


Ever heard of taste bud? You sound so ridiculous. In general, there are no good or bad cuisines. You are eating Spanish food from your birth and hence you like it and not because it's "tasty". 

P.S: I like Mexican food and I am not American.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ talking about variety...italian regional cuisine can compete with anyone...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Peshu said:


> How can anyone not like Spanish food ? The Spanish cuisine must be the most diverse in the universe . Just walk into a tapas bar in Madrid to witness a variety of food hard to match in any other country .
> Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .


The most overrated? Not really, and it depends on who is eating it.

Also, no Spanish food is not the most diverse, that would have to be Chinese and Indian cuisine. Italian cuisine is also very diverse.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

For me, SURE....

1. Japanesee
2. Chinesee
3. Indonesian

kay: kay: kay:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Spanish meal arent as famous as Italian cause Italian bring their meal till USA with inmigration. Pizza or similar are spread by all mediterranean zones from ancient. I wouldnt talk of countries... I think geographical zones are better when we talk about cuisine.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> hmm... because some people don't like it? Taste is rather subjective.
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother replying to the rest of this...



1). I'm not Spanish .
2). Taste is subjective . With the variety that exists in the Spanish cuisine it's impossible not to find something you like . Unlike Mexican food which is so un-diverse .


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> The most overrated? Not really, and it depends on who is eating it.
> 
> Also, no Spanish food is not the most diverse, that would have to be Chinese and Indian cuisine. Italian cuisine is also very diverse.


CHINEEEEEEEEEEESE . Well i must say . I haven't been to China . But i live in Australia and the Aussies make a big deal of Chinese cuisine . Again like the Americans the Australians would be impressed with anything that wasn't typical to their beloved fish and chips . 
I can't really say that the Chinese food available in Australia is anything to go by . But if what's on offer is variety all i can tell you is visit any average tapas bar in Madrid . Simply no comparison .


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

A good Argentine asado followed by great South American Wine.

They say that Indian food is diverse but to me it tastes the same ....can any one tell the difference? Please explain....

Ditto for Arabic food ( which is good...actually all food is good)


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Peshu said:


> Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .



You do not know what you are talking about. the So called "Mexican Food" is truly North American cusine.


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

Peshu said:


> 1). I'm not Spanish .
> 2). Taste is subjective . With the variety that exists in the Spanish cuisine it's impossible not to find something you like . Unlike Mexican food which is so un-diverse .


Hahaha you dont know anything about mexican food, I bet you think that mexican food is only tacos :lol: :nuts: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_cuisine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_cuisine

Mexican gastronomy, in terms of diversity of appealing tastes and textures, is one of the richest in the world


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Peshu said:


> CHINEEEEEEEEEEESE . Well i must say . I haven't been to China . But i live in Australia and the Aussies make a big deal of Chinese cuisine . Again like the Americans the Australians would be impressed with anything that wasn't typical to their beloved fish and chips .
> I can't really say that the Chinese food available in Australia is anything to go by . But if what's on offer is variety all i can tell you is visit any average tapas bar in Madrid . Simply no comparison .


Dont go with the Australian Chinese then. Chinese and Indian food are the most diverse. Dont believe me? Look up the different styles of Chinese/ Indian food compared to the types of Spanish food. Dont get me wrong, I love Spanish food, but saying its the most diverse in the world is crazy.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that diversity can be determined objectively while quality (i.e. saying which cuisine is better) is subjective, at least to a certain extent.
I suppose another way a cuisine can be measured is by popularity.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Dreams said:


> I think that diversity can be determined objectively while quality (i.e. saying which cuisine is better) is subjective, at least to a certain extent.
> *I suppose another way a cuisine can be measured is by popularity*.


Nope. Some products sell better because they are advertised better. Everyone knows Pizza hence everyone tries it. It doesn't make pizza better! There must be tons of pretty amazing dishes which are beyond the knowledge of mainstream. Hopefully globalisation is going to break lot of myths.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

hornnieguy said:


> You do not know what you are talking about. the So called "Mexican Food" is truly North American cusine.


What do you mean? Mexican cuisine is one of the most diverse cuisines in the world! Mexican cuisine is incomparably richer and more diverse than so called "American cuisine".


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

tytler said:


> Nope. Some products sell better because they are advertised better. Everyone knows Pizza hence everyone tries it. It doesn't make pizza better! There must be tons of pretty amazing dishes which are beyond the knowledge of mainstream. Hopefully globalisation is going to break lot of myths.


I didn't say there was a correlation between popularity and quality. I just said that it was possible to measure the popularity of different cuisines. And there are various factors that affect it such as advertising, the size of a country diapora etc.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

tytler said:


> Nope. Some products sell better because they are advertised better. Everyone knows Pizza hence everyone tries it. It doesn't make pizza better! There must be tons of pretty amazing dishes which are beyond the knowledge of mainstream. Hopefully globalisation is going to break lot of myths.


Kinda took it out of context there...


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

For me it's the Italian one! 
Japanese and Chinese are great also!

Brazil has a very good and diverse cuisine but is not well known.

Actually ALL CUISINES are good!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> The most overrated? Not really, and it depends on who is eating it.
> 
> Also, no Spanish food is not the most diverse, that would have to be Chinese and Indian cuisine. Italian cuisine is also very diverse.





Because you say so . Spanish cuisine consists of every food imaginable .
Then there are the typical mainstays used worldwide invented by the Spanish such as chocolate and mayonaise .


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Peshu said:


> Because you say so . Spanish cuisine consists of every food imaginable .
> Then there are the typical mainstays used worldwide invented by the Spanish such as chocolate and mayonaise .


boy aren't you persistent! It's amusing to see that you are so convinced that EVERYONE is going to like Spanish food. By the way, what is mayonnaise?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

tytler said:


> . By the way, what is mayonnaise?


Fattening slop meant to make the pigs taste better. We now put it in our sandwiches. Crazy ol' world aint it?

Also, Peshu, chocolate was first used by the Mesoamericans (Maya, Aztec, Toltec) The Spanish simply brought it to Europe.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

For me: Italian, Mexican and Thai - usually spicy, diverse, rich in taste and healthy.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Fattening slop meant to make the pigs taste better. We now put it in our sandwiches. Crazy ol' world aint it?
> 
> Also, Peshu, chocolate was first used by the Mesoamericans (Maya, Aztec, Toltec) The Spanish simply brought it to Europe.



Actually Mayonnaise done the proper way is not fattening at all . You must be thinking about the disgusting version made by McDonalds .
And sorry but chocolate was invented by Spanish nuns in the Americas when they decided to mix sugar with the cacao bean . The Mesoamericans would mix the cacao bean with spices giving you a taste which has nothing to do with the chocolate invented by the Spaniards .


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Peshu said:


> Actually Mayonnaise done the proper way is not fattening at all . You must be thinking about the disgusting version made by McDonalds .
> And sorry but chocolate was invented by Spanish nuns in the Americas when they decided to mix sugar with the cacao bean . The Mesoamericans would mix the cacao bean with spices giving you a taste which has nothing to do with the chocolate invented by the Spaniards .


The mesoamericans would also mix it with fruit sugars, making the first chocolate...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Peshu said:


> 1). I'm not Spanish .
> 2). Taste is subjective . With the variety that exists in the Spanish cuisine it's impossible not to find something you like . Unlike Mexican food which is so un-diverse .


Your not Spanish? Then why is it that I see all your posts / threads having to do with glorifying Spain, no other nation? Are you simply obsessed with Spain then?


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

Peshu said:


> Actually Mayonnaise done the proper way is not fattening at all . You must be thinking about the disgusting version made by McDonalds .
> And sorry but chocolate was invented by Spanish nuns in the Americas when they decided to mix sugar with the cacao bean . The Mesoamericans would mix the cacao bean with spices giving you a taste which has nothing to do with the chocolate invented by the Spaniards .



Chocolate was created by the Mesoamerican civilization, from cacao beans, and cultivated by pre-Columbian civilizations such as the Maya and Aztec, who used it as a basic component in a variety of sauces and beverages. The cocoa beans were ground and mixed with water to produce a variety of beverages, both sweet and bitter, which were reserved for only the highest noblemen and clerics of the Mesoamerican world. Chocolate is made from the fermented, roasted, and ground beans taken from the pod of the tropical cacao tree, Theobroma cacao, which was native to Central America and Mexico, but is now cultivated throughout the tropics. The beans have an intensely flavoured bitter taste. The resulting products are known as "chocolate" or, in some parts of the world, cocoa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolate#History

Whatever...


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Your not Spanish? Then why is it that I see all your posts / threads having to do with glorifying Spain, no other nation? Are you simply obsessed with Spain then?




I lived in Spain for a year and i absolutely love the place . Especially Madrid .
Unfortunately Spaniards are terrible when it comes to marketing their achievements .


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Chabelo_el_Blanco said:


> Chocolate was created by the Mesoamerican civilization, from cacao beans, and cultivated by pre-Columbian civilizations such as the Maya and Aztec, who used it as a basic component in a variety of sauces and beverages. The cocoa beans were ground and mixed with water to produce a variety of beverages, both sweet and bitter, which were reserved for only the highest noblemen and clerics of the Mesoamerican world. Chocolate is made from the fermented, roasted, and ground beans taken from the pod of the tropical cacao tree, Theobroma cacao, which was native to Central America and Mexico, but is now cultivated throughout the tropics. The beans have an intensely flavoured bitter taste. The resulting products are known as "chocolate" or, in some parts of the world, cocoa.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolate#History
> 
> Whatever...



Ofcourse
the cacao bean was used in several ways before Europeans discovered their existence , by the native Americans . So many other wonderfull things came from the Americas such as potatoes , tomatoes etc....
But what is known as modern day chocolate was first made by Spanish nuns . Unless we reffer to todays milk chocolate which was invented by Mister Nestle himself back in the eighteen hundreds . 
By the way the version created by Nestle is not real chocolate .


----------



## Dtje (Feb 10, 2007)

Belguim kitchen: stoemp met worst, mosselen, Pensen met appelmoes.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Peshu said:


> Ofcourse
> the cacao bean was used in several ways before Europeans discovered their existence , by the native Americans . So many other wonderfull things came from the Americas such as potatoes , tomatoes etc....
> But what is known as modern day chocolate was first made by Spanish nuns . Unless we reffer to todays milk chocolate which was invented by Mister Nestle himself back in the eighteen hundreds .
> By the way the version created by Nestle is not real chocolate .


Perhaps not "real chocolate", but its damn close to "modern day chocolate"!:lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Also, my top 5 with description:

1) *Indian* - rich in flavour, refined and strong in taste and diverse, not for the faint
2) *Japanese* - refined and creative, distinct tastes and flavours, a bit limited and some dishes are again, not for the faint
3) *Thai* - rich and light, strongly flavoured and a blend of Indian, SE Asian and Chinese cuisine.
4) *Chinese* - diverse and creative, but sadly most Chinese places over here are westernized
5) *Arabic* - unique and diverse, strong flavours and spices, some dishes are bland however and others are not for the average North American.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Peshu said:


> By the way the version created by Nestle is not real chocolate .


And thats suppose to matter?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont have a preference, cuisine is diverse and I like to eat a litle af each traditional cuisine....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Peshu said:


> Actually Mayonnaise done the proper way is not fattening at all .


Er, mayonnaise = oil + eggs. If you eat enough of it you will get fat, McDonalds or home-made.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Your not Spanish? Then why is it that I see all your posts / threads having to do with* glorifying Spain*, no other nation? Are you simply obsessed with Spain then?


See? That proves he's not a Spaniard :lol: .

In Spain we say:
If he says good things about England, he's an Englishman.
If he says bad things about Prussia, he's a Frenchman.
If he says bad things about Spain, he's a Spaniard.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

That's just sad . Unfortunately so true .


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

- Italian
- Japanese
- Portuguese (mum's :tongue4: )
- Brasileira
- English
- German


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Er, mayonnaise = oil + eggs. If you eat enough of it you will get fat, McDonalds or home-made.


it depends if you made the mayonnaise in your house (oil + eggs + salt + vinegar and garlic to cut the fat) or if you buy mayonnese made by N.... or something like that, if you choose the second chance yes you will get fat....


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

^^ I don't think you're allowed to use brand names in this forum


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

brand names? wath you meen? :?


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Nestl* 

we can be sued for bad advert***


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:doh: yes of course....


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Cicerón said:


> See? That proves he's not a Spaniard :lol: .
> 
> In Spain we say:
> If he says good things about England, he's an Englishman.
> ...


:lol: 
In here, it's the same.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Arpels said:


> it depends if you made the mayonnaise in your house (oil + eggs + salt + vinegar and garlic to cut the fat) or if you buy mayonnese made by N.... or something like that, if you choose the second chance yes you will get fat....


Ah, but that is not pure mayonnaise with the extra ingredients. Anyway, if you eat a litre per week you will get fat whatever the recipe, moderation is the key.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

sure :yes: always moderation...


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

best food in the whole world: crisps!


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

A long-burning but well-developed thread. I guess I should pay more attention to Italian.

P.S. yesterday I tried mixing sesame oil (Chinese) with Italian pasta - doesn't work too well - I'll stick with olive.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Facial said:


> A long-burning but well-developed thread. I guess I should pay more attention to Italian.
> 
> P.S. yesterday I tried mixing sesame oil (Chinese) with Italian pasta - doesn't work too well - I'll stick with olive.


olive oil is great, you can apply it in everything  I use it regularly at home, and everybody likes it here.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> olive oil is great, you can apply it in everything  I use it regularly at home, and everybody likes it here.


Strongly flavoured olive oils (extra virgin) don't work with Asian food, peanut or sesame oils are better.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Fusion foods isn't just about throwing random things from cultures together


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Top Five.
1. French
2. Italian
3. Mexican
4. Japanese
5. Chinese

Mexican Food. Delicious.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

French for a good meal out, Italian for a quick bite. I also love Moroccan.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmmm, you make me very very hungry. 

Chaluppa is my favorite!



ROYU said:


> Top Five.
> 1. French
> 2. Italian
> 3. Mexican
> ...


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Mexican & Italian.... mmmmm

After those two, all the rest are equally good.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd miss all the others terribly if I had to pick one for the rest of my life, but I'd have to go with Indian. Curry is comfort food, but Indian cuisine is so varied, it would take a long time to exhaust all the possibilities.

If I were able to cheat, I'd say Canadian food. Canadian cuisine, like the country it represents is a rich tapestry of all the world's cuisines. The authentic Indian or Italian cuisine is not Canadian, but the fusion of it with others is. 

An example would be General Tao's Chicken. This is a distinctly Canadian dish using Chinese cuisine as it's starting point. It's Chinese, but not found outside Canada. It has been Canadianized.

Add to this, Canadian fare like poutine, butter tarts, steak, maple syrup, bacon, bison, lobster, scallops, pie, or burgers, etc. and you're set.


----------



## JJC80 (Oct 21, 2003)

Peshu said:


> Actually Mayonnaise done the proper way is not fattening at all . You must be thinking about the disgusting version made by McDonalds .
> And sorry but chocolate was invented by Spanish nuns in the Americas when they decided to mix sugar with the cacao bean . The Mesoamericans would mix the cacao bean with spices giving you a taste which has nothing to do with the chocolate invented by the Spaniards .


Chocolate drinks such as champuraddo which is probably a descendant of what you are speaking of are clearly Mexican, part of Mexican history and such of what has over time developed into it's current culture. So in essence the native peoples who used chocolate in their dishes as well as the spanish descendants such as those nuns you speak of are both Mexican, QED Mexicans invented the chocolate drink.

So get your facts straight. :claps hands speedily:


And the worlds top cuisines based on popularity, diversity, influence and personal preference in my humble opinion are as follows, not in any order either..

Chinese
French
Italian
Mexican
Indian
American
Japanese and maybe Thai


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I like Schweinshaxe und Sauerkraut!


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^interesting. Tell me more


Everything about Croatian food you can find at this page(it has even got recipes): http://www.zecook.com/index.php?zemode=views&ori=cro
Enjoy!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow loads of seafood. Id like the kebab with the raw spring onion, and the calamari risotto please...


----------



## dlouval (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you
france is best
italian yummmy chinese good food japanese sushi great food too. no arabic shawarma? sad ! thai > turkish I pick that


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Karakuri said:


> No, fondue savoyarde is French, and Savoy is in France.


Savoyarde is not the only variety of fondue though.

Just as sauerkraut cannot be said to be French just because one variety (choucroute alscienne) comes from a region of France.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I like Persian to be honest. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

weird said:


> French and spanish are more expensive and more "restaurant" food. I cant think about a fast-food talking about this two.


The French have bistros.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

MoroccanChica said:


> In general food from the Levant is pretty nice.


Food from the Levant is quite similar to Turkish food, but Turkish cuisine is much more diverse, being the cultural inheritor of the Ottoman Empire. Sadly, people only know kebab or doner. Ridiculous :lol: I think the only cuisines that can match Turkish cuisine, especially in diversity, are the French, Chinese and Indian cuisines.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

I love Turkish food as well. I personally put Turkish, Levantine and Iranian food in the same category. Of course every region has its its unique touch.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

In Turkey, every region has its unique touch, it's like separate countries


----------



## momo B (Aug 1, 2007)

My list:

1-moroccan
2-moroccan
3-moroccan

aaaaaand perhaps italian and turkish; the rest?hno:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Id love to try some of China's real dishes, such as Court food. Hakkasan, a michelin starred restaurant in London has certain dishes with over 30 pages of recipe, in their research they found some records with over 300 pages of instructions.
Abalone or sharks fin done the right way has to be boiled, drained, treated and reboiled in different complicated stock recipes for up to 30 hours to impart the correct flavour and substance, and sell for $120 a dish.


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

the poll doesn't have Portuguese cuisine :bash::bash:

'I pity the fool' like someone said. hahah


----------



## JLPelfaraon (Jan 23, 2008)

1ª Spanish
2º Italian
3º French


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

There is no other cuisine on the planet that can rival Indian.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ India is huge, so which region of India has the best cuisine in your view ?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Italian, French and Chinese.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not too much into Asian cuisine since I have never been there and my area lacks good traditional restaurants focused on that cuisine.

Therefore my two favourites cuisines, excluding mine, are the Italian and the Mexican. I never get tired of them.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

If you polled chefs the winners would be Italian, French and Chinese.


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Thai, Vietnamese are my favorite.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

I remember watching CNN and they said that Mexican cuisine was the most popular in the U.S.... quite surprising, becuase everyone I know is absolutely nuts over Italian.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Italian and Chinese for me, France is probabley the best place in the world for buying quality ingredients but not nearly s good for eating out IMHO, outside the big cities everwhere seems stuck in the 70's.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> There is no other cuisine on the planet that can rival Indian.


I agree. Indian is the greatest! By "Indian", mainly speak of North Indian dishes like dal makhani, saag paneer, chana masala, methi aloo, etc. Ethiopian food is also very good, similar to Indian in a way - but I've only eaten it once. Mexican and Central American food in general area good, as is Italian food. I also really like Malaysian food (nasi lemak, roti canai) and at least one Sichuan dish is one of my favorites (ma po tofu). And nothing beats a good old American breakfast. I could go on about other cuisines.

When I was in Spain, I really enjoyed bocadillos calientes (hot sandwiches on baguettes), and most of what I ate on restaurant "menu del dia" lists was good. The pintxos I had in Basque Country were great too, as was the fish soup with Idiazabal cheese. I wasn't a huge fan of the couscous or tagine dishes I had in Morocco - there were a few vegetables in there, almost whole, that ruined them. I did love the dates, "Berber pizza", breakfast (at a rich French guy's house...I believe it was cooked by a maid), and sandwiches, however.


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

Lebanese (Levant), Greek, Mexican, Portuguese Spanish all famous but missing


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

As a keen food lover (both in the cooking and eating department), I naturally would say that in my eyes, all cuisines contribute equally to a global cornucopia. Obviously this sounds all altruistic and happy-happy-joy-joy :lol: but I believe it's best to look at foods and cuisines with an open mind, not waving your national flag for the sake of it. Ultimately, it's up to our tastebuds to decide, and being brought up in a particular culture will automatically engender a person with a gastronomical way of life.

To an extent, the ranking of cuisines could be attributed to their refinement - even still, though, a far less-refined dish can be just as appetising as one that is treated as if it has been coated in gold.

Anyway, I wanted to share some meals of cuisines that I do not consider top 10 or top anything, I just rate them very highly. I could fill the whole post with every cuisine around the world but for the readership's sake, showing a small selection may prick some curiosity and expand horizons here and there.

To begin, I wanted to mention Korean cuisine which I have noticed has not received much attention but I find it a very interesting gastronomy, combining seafood and traditional meat with spices, in a way that is quite distinct for an East-Asian country. If you don't know already, Kimchi (김치), is one of the most famous of all Korean dishes with a very spicy taste but a strong and diverse combination of flavours.



















I also find the Korean Bibimbap (비빔밥) to be an eclectic dish and, like Kimchi, comes to you bubbling away, just after it has been cooked with all the ingredients writhing in the heat. It is also, from my point of view, very delicious.











One aspect of the cuisine I like is also the use of stainless steel chopsticks in Korea, in contrast to the wood or plastic of other nations. Some say it makes it harder (especially for foreigners) to handle the food but it makes for a beautiful presentation.

Another cuisine that I value very highly is that of the Japanese. I find the the presentation to be superb and the freshness and cleaness of the food is basically unrivalled. After eating a Japanese meal, you don't necessarily feel weighted down with what you have just eaten - a moderated and cautious cuisine. I also have an extreme liking for East Asian-style rice, so Japanese and Korean rice easily suit me! 

Sashimi （刺身） is a part of the cuisine I really like and is known the world over. I appreciate it for its freshness as I said above and the resulting taste I find very appetising.










And probably most popular throughout the world is sushi （寿司）. Its many variations and the way which it is prepared I find interesting. Obviously, Japanese extends far beyond these two examples, but they are a couple a of my favourites and probably have the most recognition of the Japanese, outside of Japan.










Another one which is a very acquired taste is Shiokara （塩辛）. It is a very interesting dish. The Koreans have their own version (apparently with less salt) named Jeotgal (젓갈).










Onto European dishes, I would have say that the Italian cuisine is indeed a very artisinal and traditional cuisine that has known an immense cultural history. Without wanting to stereotype (as this thread has made surface), my preferred meals in Italy are pappardelle (thick pasta, even thicker than fettucine),










traditional pizza marinara (this is the closest pic I could find that wasn't spaceballed),










traditional espresso (seeing that drink is also a vital element of cuisine in my book -- gastronomy, if you want to argue over semantics),










the famous tiramisu dessert that I adore,










and many, many others. I also value French cuisine very highly and one of my favourites is the crème brulée. 








.

Hope you enjoyed.

-Photos courtesy of Flickr photographers (jeez there are some stunning photos), _Nagyman, Chewy Chua, Brent Ho, drp, Danyboy, sfllaw, tonx, chocolate monster mel_]​


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Crème brulée... I die for it. (For Panna Cotta or Crema Catalana, as well.) I just love desserts you don't have to chew.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ I went to a restaurant recently that served lavender creme brulee where the lavender flowers had infused the cream before cooking. It was delicious, the fragrant note complimented the creamy texture very well, it's good to see an interesting version of a classic dish.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

i love...
Chinese 
French 
Italian 
Indian 
Japanese
Spanish 
Thai


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

peruvian
japanese
spanish


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Regardless anybodies opinion........ Chefs top 5 without any order,
French, Italian, Mexican, Chinese, Persian. If not the very best, the most better known. I'm not in love with Italian....nor French but I do love Persian and Mexican food....yummy!!!!!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*In praise of classical French cooking*

I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned the GLORIOUS cuisine of France. The gorgeous dishes that Chefs like Escoffier created are to food what Rembrandt was to painting.

Anyway, there is a controversy here in the US if * FOIS GRAS* should be made illegal ... apparently some animal rights activists say the fattening of the ducks and geese is cruel and inhumane, and the process should be banned. But I confess I adore fois gras - although I rarely have it, perhaps once a year. Have you ever had fois gras? What do you think?

kay:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chinese ,French, Indian and Thai .


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ WIthin China, which cuisine(s) are considered the best? Cantonese? Szechuan?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh I haven't all of them !
I am cantonese,our popular foods are Dim Sum,Cha xiu (roast pork) and many.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Indonesian is definitely one of the best
Most of the food which you can buy here in Chinese restaurants are Indonesian food


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

Indian, Chinese and Italian. I've yet to try Thai or French...Being a vegetarian significantly limits your options =(


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

italian, chinese and the rest!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

irutavias said:


> Indian, Chinese and Italian. I've yet to try Thai or French...Being a vegetarian significantly limits your options =(


We have a lots of vegetables for vegetarian,and many vegetarian restaurants here!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ What is Tibetan cuisine like? Is it like Sichuan food or more like North Indian or something completely different? :dunno:


----------



## Jase Calvin (Sep 16, 2002)

My personal favourites are Chinese, Italian and Thai.

^ Tibetan/Himalayan food is very delicious too!


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

I've noticed something about food, that is, the very best of the ones found on the poll,

Italian,
Chinese,
and Indian,

Are less reliant on fancy photography or plate decorations. Given, they are each over 2000-year-old traditions.

One reason is that they already taste so good there is no need to compensate for such a lack thereof by aesthetics.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> There is no other cuisine on the planet that can rival Indian.


I think Ottoman cuisine can..


----------



## faish (Jul 24, 2008)

Chinese
Indonesian
French


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Chinese (yummy......)
Indonesian (try it, and you'll ask for more....)
Japanese (unique taste...)

LOve 'em all......


----------



## sindrom (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ 
agree kay:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Metsada said:


> I think Ottoman cuisine can..


That depends. Ottoman is a blanket term, just like Indian and European. I guess that European cusine can rival Indian cuisine, but a regional food like French or Italian cannot.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Karakuri said:


> No, fondue savoyarde is French, and Savoy is in France.


:nono: Everyone knows cheese fondue is Swiss! Just because there is a fondue savoyarde doesn't mean anything. 
There are many different mixtures:
# Neuchâteloise: Gruyère and emmental.
# Moitié-moitié (or half 'n half): Gruyère and Fribourg vacherin.
# Vaudoise: Gruyère.
# Fribourgeoise: Fribourg vacherin wherein potatoes are often dipped instead of bread.
# Fondue de Suisse centrale: Gruyère, Emmental and sbrinz.
# Appenzeller: Appenzeller cheese with cream added.

Raclette is also good, the other Swiss cheese meal.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this from Swiss too?


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

No that's canadian. Don't know about this one:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i like chinese and japanese people.they are lovable.


----------



## MiL9 (May 6, 2008)

Imo, most people don't travel around the world and they only tried the food in there city or some of the cities they been to which if it not authentic it would may be taste terrible and mislead people. eg, thai food in europe or nz taste ok but mostly not nice, I luv seafood in thai but hard or can not find overseas etc etc.. 
But i hv been to about 8-9 countries around the world except in Africa and South america. I have observed and I mostly see italian, chinese, japanese, thai, turkey, french, indian, korean&vietnam (getting more popular to the world) but not much of others cuisine. . .


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

damn.. you dont iclude greek or just mediterranean cuisine in the poll.. hno:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^neither the Portuguese cuisine itself Mediterranean:bash:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm from HK but I *never* liked Chinese food! I don't know but I don't feel the taste compared to other Asian cuisine say Thai or Mongolian! I also love Malaysian cuisine especially Satay!

But my choice would be Italian food followed by Mexican


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Marco_ said:


> Indonesian is definitely one of the best
> Most of the food which you can buy here in Chinese restaurants are Indonesian food


A friend of mine got treated to an Indonesian cuisine the first night during her visit to Amsterdam.

HK has several Indonesian restaurants most of them in Causeway Bay


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

According to most prestigious chefs, the most elaborated and sofisticated cuisine is the French.


----------



## swedensurfer (Jul 2, 2008)

all the guides that u can see in the world says that the best and more nutritional food is the italian,i live in monaco between french and italy so italian are better to cook,french food is all for to see.
so indian food is third


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

jcarloschile said:


> According to most prestigious chefs, the most elaborated and sofisticated cuisine is the French.


The same is said for Chinese food, done to its original recipe (not the quick stir fries doused in sauce you get in Western restaurants). Many original recipes go on for 3000 words, royal court food goes up to 30,000 words. The meat/ vegetable sourcing and seasoning, timing and temperatures are very complex to create the perfect colour, flavour, consistency. Proper sharks fin soup for example needs braising in many different, complex stocks -that are poured away- for days on end. Another important thing in Chinese cooking is the design of the food bolus when you put it in your mouth - the feel, and of course what you cook it in.

Try authentic camphor tea duck for something amazing - glazed duck (seasoned inside and out with szechuan peppercorns, salt and ginger) slowly smoked over a fire of sugar crystals, aromatic camphor wood and fragrant tea (you have to add the ingredients yourself for hours). A restaurant can smoke it in 10 minutes, the real thing takes about 10 hours.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

WANCH said:


> I'm from HK but I *never* liked Chinese food! I don't know but I don't feel the taste compared to other Asian cuisine say Thai or Mongolian! I also love Malaysian cuisine especially Satay!
> 
> But my choice would be Italian food followed by Mexican


i dont like chinese foods too.but china is still our cousin


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

l'eau said:


> i dont like chinese foods too.but china is still our cousin


aww....

:cheers::lol:


----------



## Hawa Beirut (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't get enough of the LEBANESE cuisine
the best ever delecious and healthy:cheers:


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Other than Soul Food... Italian..... then Mexican, Jamaican, Nigerian, Indian, Thai, Chinese. I have a lot of favorite foods, but these are the best IMO. :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hawa Beirut said:


> I can't get enough of the LEBANESE cuisine
> the best ever delecious and healthy:cheers:


Delicious. We have a fantastic Lebanese place nearby, I go there and pick up either a shawarma, kofta or makanic, finish it up with some Lebanese coffee and baklava


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Indian, Chinese and Thai!


----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

I swear my opinion its not biased, i may be Italian...but

1.Italian
2.French
3.Japanese


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadian food. 

All the world's cuisines in one place with new hybrids being invented all the time. You get the best of it all.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

where is peruvian food the best in latin america.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Peruvian food is one of the 10best in the world.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^




ENJOY THIS GREAT FOOD.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yum !! yumm!!


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

For me

1: Indian
2: Turkish
3: Indonesian
4: Chinese


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I like Italian food the most.


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

For me:

-Brazilian
-Chinese
-Mexican
-Italian
-French
-Portuguese


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

WANCH said:


> I'm from HK but I *never* liked Chinese food! I don't know but I don't feel the taste compared to other Asian cuisine say Thai or Mongolian! I also love Malaysian cuisine especially Satay!
> 
> But my choice would be Italian food followed by Mexican


Is Satay Malaysian?? I think it's Indonesian.. OK, better to say Indonesian-Malaysian or Malaysian-Indonesian.. :banana:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Quebecois/Adirondack (Maple Syrup, fluffy pancakes, Montreal-style steak, poutine)
2. Prairie (Winnipeg-Style Steak, Raspberry Wine, Raspberries, Bison burgers)
3. English (Crumpets, Bangers, Yorkshire pudding)
4. Italian (Penne in Alfredo Sauce, Biscottis)
5. Louisianan Creole (Po'Boys, Crawfish, Cajun spice)


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

This poll is totally incomplete

Where's Mexican cuisine?????


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
yummy... i'd really want to eat the taco and burrito above...:drool:


----------



## MichaelDrewell (Aug 14, 2008)

*china*

i recently went on a river cruise through china. now that was amazing. has anyone else gone on a river cruise?
affordable cruises tours
tourist-post


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ If you're going to spam the forum with adverts, at least make it less obvious! hno:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I only like guacamole dip for mexican food.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

british


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Italian food. Certainly it is matter of the taste, the taste. It's up to the upbringing and where we were born and what we are accustomed to.

Salut!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexican food: Tacos, tostadas, tamales, tortas, mole, pozole, carne al pastor, enchiladas, enfrijoladas, shrimps coctail mexican style, many kind of fish, etc ...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

gabrielbabb said:


> Mexican food: Tacos, tostadas, tamales, tortas, carne al pastor, enchiladas, enfrijoladas, shrimps coctail mexican style, many kind of fish, etc ...


With all due respect, those are quite simplistic dishes compared to the thousands upon thousands of extremely sophisticated Ottoman (Turkish) dishes we have in Turkey. Seriously, people here have no clue whatsoever. I don't think even French cuisine is as diverse as the Turkish cuisine. But we are doing a very poor job in terms of promoting our national cuisine.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Metsada said:


> With all due respect, those are quite simplistic dishes compared to the thousands upon thousands of extremely sophisticated Ottoman (Turkish) dishes we have in Turkey. Seriously, people here have no clue whatsoever. I don't think even French cuisine is as diverse as the Turkish cuisine. But we are doing a very poor job in terms of promoting our national cuisine.


True. The image of Turkish cuisine in France and Germany, for example, is not one of such diversity.

I hear Peruvian cuisine is among the world's most varied.

BTW, the Mexican dishes you responded to are very basic ones. Mexico has a rich cuisine that is hardly seen in the US (biggest Mexican community outside Mexico by far), much less in Europe. Different regions can have very different dishes. And the tamal is an amazing dish with variants. I think it dates back to the Aztecs.

BTW, how much do you HONESTLY know about French cuisine?


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

ace4 said:


> ^^
> yummy... i'd really want to eat the taco and burrito above...:drool:


That is not a burrito! :bash: Burritos are not from Mexico and that is not a burrito on the image. It looks like strips of beef over several corn torillas for presentation.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

MichaelDrewell said:


> i recently went on a river cruise through china. now that was amazing. has anyone else gone on a river cruise?
> affordable cruises tours
> tourist-post


:laugh:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

edubejar said:


> That is not a burrito! :bash: Burritos are not from Mexico and that is not a burrito on the image. It looks like strips of beef over several corn torillas for presentation.


thanks for the information...:cheers1:


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

GERMAN!

The basis for American cuisine.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Metsada said:


> With all due respect, those are quite simplistic dishes compared to the thousands upon thousands of extremely sophisticated Ottoman (Turkish) dishes we have in Turkey. Seriously, people here have no clue whatsoever. I don't think even French cuisine is as diverse as the Turkish cuisine. But we are doing a very poor job in terms of promoting our national cuisine.


French cuisine is very diverse, also the mexican cuisine, Mexican cuisine has from the tcoas and other siple snaks, to very complex dishes, Mexican cuisine is one of the most diverse in the world, but you must go to Mexico to taste the real one.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

edubejar said:


> That is not a burrito! :bash: Burritos are not from Mexico and that is not a burrito on the image. It looks like strips of beef over several corn torillas for presentation.


well according to wikipedia..the burrito was invented in Cd Juarez Chihuahua

Mexican popular tradition tells the story of a man named Juan Mendez who used to sell tacos in a street stand, using a donkey as a transport for himself and the food, during the Mexican Revolution period (1910-1921) in the Bella Vista neighborhood in Ciudad Juárez, Chihuahua. To keep the food warm, Juan had the idea of wrapping the food placed in a large home made flour tortilla inside individual napkins. He had a lot of success, and consumers came from other places around the Mexican border looking for the "food of the Burrito," the word they eventually adopted as the name for these large tacos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burritos


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

amigoendf said:


> French cuisine is very diverse, also the mexican cuisine, Mexican cuisine has from the tcoas and other siple snaks, to very complex dishes, Mexican cuisine is one of the most diverse in the world, but you must go to Mexico to taste the real one.


So you can't get authentic Mexican food in the U.S.? What about all the little immigrant-owned restaurants catering to other immigrants? I'm sure that's not the fake Mexican you find at many restaurants here.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> I only like guacamole dip for mexican food.


THEN MY FRIEND YOU ARE A COMPLETE MEXICAN JEJEJEJE.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

edubejar said:


> I hear Peruvian cuisine is among the world's most varied.


True, but sadly nobody knows. I remember reading a great article about Peruvian cuisine by a famous Turkish gastronomist. He says it's amazing, especially their seafood is extremely diverse..



> BTW, the Mexican dishes you responded to are very basic ones. Mexico has a rich cuisine that is hardly seen in the US (biggest Mexican community outside Mexico by far), much less in Europe. Different regions can have very different dishes. And the tamal is an amazing dish with variants. I think it dates back to the Aztecs.


True, I'm sorry I should have made that clear. I certainly know that Mexican cuisine is one of the best cuisines.. 



> BTW, how much do you HONESTLY know about French cuisine?


Not enough, I'm still learning.. I regularly read articles by our famous Turkish gastronomist I mentioned earlier, lol. It appears in a newspaper. So tell me more about it


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

amigoendf said:


> French cuisine is very diverse, also the mexican cuisine, Mexican cuisine has from the tcoas and other siple snaks, to very complex dishes, Mexican cuisine is one of the most diverse in the world, but you must go to Mexico to taste the real one.


I believe you. Mexican cuisine is very good and diverse no doubt, and gastronomists worldwide agree. But what I'm trying to say is that it's amazing how unknown Turkish cuisine is worldwide. Even smaller countries with much less diverse and sophisticated cuisines are more popular than the great Ottoman cuisine. This raises some questions.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Turkey's advantage has to do with its location, it's always been a crossroads of civilizations, hence this diversity. And of course the fact that the Ottoman Empire ruled in three continents at the same time for centuries.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Italian and Japanese


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

tvdxer said:


> So you can't get authentic Mexican food in the U.S.? What about all the little immigrant-owned restaurants catering to other immigrants? I'm sure that's not the fake Mexican you find at many restaurants here.


Well, yeah, I think the USA is the second country arround the world where you can find the most authentic mexican food after Mexico, but most be in very special restaurants, becuase most of the them serves Tex Mex food that is a combination of American food and Mexican food 



Metsada said:


> True, I'm sorry I should have made that clear. I certainly know that Mexican cuisine is one of the best cuisines..





Metsada said:


> I believe you. Mexican cuisine is very good and diverse no doubt, and gastronomists worldwide agree. But what I'm trying to say is that it's amazing how unknown Turkish cuisine is worldwide. Even smaller countries with much less diverse and sophisticated cuisines are more popular than the great Ottoman cuisine. This raises some questions.


Thank you for the aclaration. Yes I agree, turkish cuisine should be more famous because it's truly delicius, the mix between the occident and orient. I love Turkey, and turkish people (Who are one of the most physically beautiful people in the world).


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*MEXICAN FOOD +*

It´s difficult to say which are the most delicious cuisines of the world, but Mexican Food is definitely among top 10 of the world . . .

Besides that, most of the people in the world, believes that Mexican food, is just about : Tacos, Burritos, Pozole, Nachos, Guacamole, Quesadillas, Mole, etc.

But these are just a kind of mexican snacks or "antojitos", we do have as well a Mexican Gourmet Cuisine and Mexican Fusion Cuisine which both of them are well recognized among the international gourmets . . :cheers:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

turkish
mexican
greek
indian
lebanese


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*MEXICAN FOOD...*

Yeah, mexican food are the best, and japanese, chinese, italian, and more.

TACOS:







^^


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Err.. I think this thread should be renamed " Promote your own country food ".

I think everybody should list out what kind of cuisine they've tried in significant amount and from there pick the one which he thinks the best. 
Thats more fair.


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*JILN..*



Skyprince said:


> Err.. I think this thread should be renamed " Promote your own country food ".
> 
> I think everybody should list out what kind of cuisine they've tried in significant amount and from there pick the one which he thinks the best.
> Thats more fair.


Point of view, friend, here lacking some other cuisines that are much more representative than others shown here. I promov my cousine because is very delicious, I commend you, greetings kay:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

JILN said:


> Point of view, friend, here lacking some other cuisines that are much more representative than others shown here. I promov my cousine because is very delicious, I commend you, greetings kay:


lol actually I'm not refering to u but to all and of course Mexican cuisine is great taco & tortilla are my all time fav . But when I browsed this thread from beginning to end I noticed that the majority were trying to say that their cuisine is the best without any proper reasoning . For example someone has tried A & B cuisines and saying A is the best cuisine in the world, but another guy has tried A,C,D, and E cuisines and he said E is the best cuisine. Similarly in this thread I noticed that there are some who claimed that certain cuisine is the best, but I knew many other cuisines which taste much better than those claimed.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't care if the people don't like the food of my country. I can't say is the best because that's something about the taste of each one individually... ...but it should be as one of options in the poll defintally.


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*JILN...*

We are supporting our cousine, the best and richest in the world, as the Mexican no two, same China, Italy, Singapour, Japan, France, etc.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Similarly in this thread I noticed that there are some who claimed that certain cuisine is the best, but I knew many other cuisines which taste much better than those claimed.


But the 'best' tasting cuisine is not a question of fact, it is also a question of personal taste, one person might think that A is much tastier than B but somebody else might love B and dislike A. 

Also I think that not many people have tasted all the dishes of any cuisine to be able to compare, maybe they have tasted a few well-known ones or some dishes that have been adapted for different tastes in other countries and they judge on this.

So really it is just a matter of personal taste and opinion, there is no right or wrong answer to this question.


----------



## baracuda79 (Aug 22, 2008)

this list is so incomplete!
my favs gotta be italian,greek and mexican ...among others


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*JILN...*



baracuda79 said:


> this list is so incomplete!
> my favs gotta be italian,greek and mexican ...among others


totally agree with you


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

amigoendf said:


> and turkish people (Who are one of the most physically beautiful people in the world).


Well, I'm not sure about that. Latin American people aren't bad either. And I love Mexico too, what a coincidence


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Bon Vivant said:


> It´s difficult to say which are the most delicious cuisines of the world, but Mexican Food is definitely among top 10 of the world . . .
> 
> Besides that, most of the people in the world, believes that Mexican food, is just about : Tacos, Burritos, Pozole, Nachos, Guacamole, Quesadillas, Mole, etc.


You are right. Mexican restaurants in Turkey only serve those dishes :laugh: I sometimes see ads in online magazines and newspapers.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

For me these would be like the most known

Chinese
French
Italian
Mexican
Japanese
Spanish
German
Greek
Arab
Egyptian ...??


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

@Jonesy- agree that everything is just personal opinion, but here I think Phillybud has made a very good analysis on why he likes Thai food the most, here what he wrote : 



phillybud said:


> I love Vietnamese cooking. I stated that here before .... but ....
> 
> to me, the best is * THAI *
> 
> ...


----------



## StrangeBru (Aug 13, 2008)

Chinese and Indian for me


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

gabrielbabb said:


> For me these would be like the most known
> 
> Chinese
> French
> ...


Even German cuisine better than Turkish cuisine?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Metsada said:


> Even German cuisine better than Turkish cuisine?


Nah, I prefer the Turkish _doner_ to the German one. Oh yeah, add an umlaut to that word, _doner._

Turkish food is great, and the Turks make the best fine grind coffee in the world!


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Best:

Brazilian
Chinese
Portuguese
Spanish
Italian
French
Mexican
Germany

More bad:

Uk
American


----------



## RomanB (Feb 5, 2007)

Russian
Thai
Japanese
Georgian
Uzbek
Greek
Italian
German
Chinese


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Japanesee
Chinesee
Indonesian
nyum nyum nyum....


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

My 3 Favorites 

Italian 

Turkish 

French


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Thai cuisine = the best cuisine I've tasted*

 Thai cuisine  
taken from my trip. FYI I traveled to Thailand last April just to hunt for food ! :eat:

Yellow rice with curried chicken + soup = only 35 Baht ( $1 ), in Suvarnabhumi Airport












My first breakfast in Thailand-- Rice + Fried chicken pieces + Basil with soy sauce. And the price ? 25 Bahts = $ 0.80












Street stalss selling tasty fewd~~ Thousands of em in Bangkok alone !

























Kuay Chap = Thai broad noodle, with chicken, huge prawns & vege . 20 Baht = $ 0.70









My great breakfast -- Rice + Chicken pieces with tomato + Mixed vegie










Breakfast: Thai Chicken rice , in Bangkok Pratunam $ 0.80










This is what I had with forumer *Bentown* :dance2: in Phuket = Khao Pad ( fried rice ) and Tom Yam soup + Deep Fried squid











Having Tom Yam & Spicy seafood rice on Samila Beach, Songkhla Thailand :eat:









Lunch at Songkhla zoo- Crispy chicken + basil soy sause










This is what I had with forumer *nazrey* in his hospital ( Prince of Songkhla Univ Hospital, Had Yai Thailand ) - only $ 1

Hmmm... yummy Thai food..










That yummy fried chicken & fried crab is only 20 baht = $ 0.70


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
awh come on Skyprince you know this is in the middle of the day during ramadhan...:bash: why you torture me with pics of those delicous food...:drool:

:nocrook:

btw i have to agree Thai noodle soup (many varieties) is one of the best... and i really miss those satay sticks above (only 5 or 10 baht per stick...)


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

ace4 said:


> ^^
> awh come on Skyprince you know this is in the middle of the day during ramadhan...:bash: why you torture me with pics of those delicous food...:drool:
> 
> :nocrook:
> ...


a week to go dude..:lol: , my ensemble has been invited to play on 3id night because its a middle eastern ensemble. im a violinist :cheers: expecting to get drunk after I play but do they serve alcohol tho?

this page only has southeast asians ..!! yeahh go us..!


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

Acording to the poll, Italian, definetely.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

anyway this is a delicious noodle soup that I had while I was in Bangkok... cost only 25 baht (around 90 cents...)










btw I voted for Indonesian though...:nocrook: there are a lot of varieties to choose from... starting from the fiery Minangkabau cuisine, the sweetness found on Javanese cuisine, the Malay-Indian influenced cuisine found in Aceh and Sumatra, etc.

however these are some other cuisines that I found to be interesting...
-Thai
-Chinese
-Middle Eastern
-Mexican
etc...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

_Brasato al Barolo_, a traditional and very iconic recipe of Piedmont region. :eat:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

If I have to pick the top 3 cuisine that kicks the hell out of every world cuisine. Here they are (in no particular order):

Indian
Italian
Chinese

There influence is too big. uncomparable to any other cuisines.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I had this horrible chinese food today with sweet sauce and greese all over O o'' and Im a vegetarian, not strict tho, so go figure


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Hindustani said:


> If I have to pick the top 3 cuisine that kicks the hell out of every world cuisine. Here they are (in no particular order):
> 
> Indian
> Italian
> ...


not Thai ? 

I live with Indian, Chinese, Malay and Thai food in everyday life - I love Indian, Chinese, and my own Malay cuisine but I have to say Thai cuisine is the best among the four IMO in terms of nutrition, flavour, and presentation. 

I've tasted different types of curries from different countries but nothing can beat *Thai Green curry* kay: The flavour is so yummi and the green chilli-coconut milk mix used is simply brilliant. Thai red curry is also yummy but I'd prefer the green. Better than chicken, vegetable or beef curries in Malay style. 

I don't mind travelling again to Thailand just for food-hunting.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with the fact that Thai cuisine is varied, pretty to look at, and delectable, but there's a TON of Indian cuisine that most foreigners have NO idea about. Most people think of Indian cuisine as the typical run of the mill curry + naan or what have you. You have to see, smell, and taste the variety of Indian regional cuisine to understand it.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Trust me, that is true for every major culinary school.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Moroccan couscous *


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

KB335ci2 said:


> there's a TON of Indian cuisine that most foreigners have NO idea about.


The same is true for Thai cuisine.



> Most people think of Indian cuisine as the typical run of the mill curry + naan or what have you. You have to see, smell, and taste the variety of Indian regional cuisine to understand it.


I'm not foreigner to Indian food. In fact, I live with Indian food in everyday life. An Indian friend of mine ( now working in Malaysia ) told me he was extremely shocked to find more Indian restaurants available ( per square area ) in KL than any typical Indian cities like Chennai or Bangalore, and what is even more surprising is that Indian food in Malaysia is much tastier than Indian food in India itself ( no joke; that's his own word ). I can even say that I have more Indian dish than my own Malay dish in daily basis. 

I love Indian food very much - but Thai food ( in my opinion ) is more varied, has stronger flavour, and much healthier . Indian cuisine is rich in delicious curries/spices , but Thai has great curries ( as mentioned before Thai green curry is the best curry I've tasted ) , great soups, great noodles ( do you eat noodles that often in India ? ) , great vegetables, great seafood ( various types of fish, squids, crabs, shrimps which can be hardly found in Indian culinary ), and great sauces ( Thai chicken sauce Nam Chim Gaai is enough to keep attracting me back to Thailand again and again :eat: ) . 

I prefer Thai food than my own Malay cuisine.


----------



## naive.super (Oct 5, 2008)

Italian is the best hands down.
Followed by spanish. Portuguese and greek are great too.
I also like Japanese, it can't beat italian or spanish in taste, but it just feels so good after eating sushi, while pasta and paella may make you want to die. :nuts:
The only cuisine I don't really fancy is chinese, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

A vital part of East German cuisine: Mare milk:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Chinese cuisine:

Tainted dairy products:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Aceto said:


> Acording to the poll, Italian, definetely.


Isn't fair  "mexican food" or "other" options aren't in the poll


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> The same is true for Thai cuisine.


Never denied it. I love Thai cuisine.



> ( do you eat noodles that often in India ? )


We're not a noodle consuming nation. We have a variety of rice, and various kinds of bread that aren't popular elsewhere.



> great seafood ( various types of fish, squids, crabs, shrimps which can be hardly found in Indian culinary.


Not to be a nitpicker, but that's completely untrue. 
You'll be surprised. My ancestors come from a region where sea-food makes up the majority of most meals. Bengal, and some regions in the southern states consume both salt and fresh-water fish etc. The next time you happen to eat at an Indian restaurant, get the chef to recommend a couple of sea-food dishes.


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

1-Japanese;
2-Thai (the combination of sea food with fruits and peanuts, yummi);
3-hamburgers from everywhere :lol:

L-O-V-E the brazilian bbq, you all have to taste it: Real meat with extra texture

have you ever taste the "pasteis de belém" from Portugal? it's really good


----------



## ixtapeño (Sep 1, 2007)

some mexican food:

here are some dishes from GUERRERO MÉXICO:


aporreadillo (huevo con carne en salsa)



carne enchilada



chiles rellenos, mole verde y enmoladas



el más tradicional de todos acá el POZOLE VERDE el mejor 



los nacatamales




unas picaditas



chalupitas



pescado a la talla


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> The same is true for Thai cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skyprince indian cuisine is if not the most but certainly one of the most varied cuisines in the world. It may not be to everyones taste or even the best in some peoples opinion.
I am not saying you have to like indian more than thai. Its a personal taste after all. Thai food like lot of other asian countries have chinese and indian influence. 
However, IMHO while thai is one of the best cuisines in the world though I prefer vietnamese more, Indian cuisine is more varied simply because it is so big and diverse(ie a sub continent). The country has been inavded and occupied by enough times to further diversify an already diversified cuisine. The whole subcontinent cuisines would atleast be as diverse and entire europe. 
What you taste in malaysia is mainly southern indian style food which is completely different to north, east, west and central indian food. 
Within those zones the cuisine gets further regionalized into different states and then further into districts. For example northern indians eat maily bread where as in south its mainly rice. Rice alone itself is cooked in various different ways 1000s of diffent types of pilau, biryani, kichuri etc etc. So you can imagine how varied the other dishes would be. Same can be said about wide variety of breads (roti)
While to most who are not familiar with indian food all curries will taste the same you will find that some indians can't eat food from other parts of india as the spices used in each region is so different. For example take bengal, the cooking style in west bengal and east bengal is quite different though there may be some common dishes in both parts. You will find in bengal those that live near the sea mainly eat se fish and those inland will only like river or freshwater fresh. 
Because india is also home to large number of vegiterians, they have the most diverse vegiterian dishes you will get anywhere.
You really need to tour all of india to appriciate the difference which I know a connosouer of curry like you can.


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

1. Belgian
2. Italian
3. Chinese
4. Indian
5. Thai
6. Moroccan 
7. Mexican


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

indosky said:


> skyprince indian cuisine is if not the most but certainly one of the most varied cuisines in the world. It may not be to everyones taste or even the best in some peoples opinion.
> I am not saying you have to like indian more than thai. Its a personal taste after all. Thai food like lot of other asian countries have chinese and indian influence.
> However, IMHO while thai is one of the best cuisines in the world though I prefer vietnamese more, Indian cuisine is more varied simply because it is so big and diverse(ie a sub continent). The country has been inavded and occupied by enough times to further diversify an already diversified cuisine. The whole subcontinent cuisines would atleast be as diverse and entire europe.
> What you taste in malaysia is mainly southern indian style food which is completely different to north, east, west and central indian food.
> ...


Well look, I'm not pointing at regional variation ( is it fair to compare the variation of dishes in a huge country of 3.2 mil sq km to the one with only 0.5 mil sq km ? ), but what I mean by variation is on how you prepare it.

Take chicken as example. In Indian chicken is mainly spiced up ( with different regions of India has different kinda spices ) , while in Thai cooking chicken can be prepared in various ways- with spices , dipped into soup, deep fried, mixed with soy sauce, mixed with sweet tomato sauce, cut into fillets and fried with basil, or just simply broiled. The final product for Thai chicken dishes could have come into many different colours- green ( if cooked with green curry etc ) , red ( if cooked with red curry or tomato sauce ) , black ( if mixed into soy sauce or just broiled ) , brown ( if deep fried or mixed into turmeric etc ) or plain ( if dipped into soup ) . 

The same is true for seafood and vegetables.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Well look, I'm not pointing at regional variation ( is it fair to compare the variation of dishes in a huge country of 3.2 mil sq km to the one with only 0.5 mil sq km ? ), but what I mean by variation is on how you prepare it.
> 
> Take chicken as example. In Indian chicken is mainly spiced up ( with different regions of India has different kinda spices ) , while in Thai cooking chicken can be prepared in various ways- with spices , dipped into soup, deep fried, mixed with soy sauce, mixed with sweet tomato sauce, cut into fillets and fried with basil, or just simply broiled. The final product for Thai chicken dishes could have come into many different colours- green ( if cooked with green curry etc ) , red ( if cooked with red curry or tomato sauce ) , black ( if mixed into soy sauce or just broiled ) , brown ( if deep fried or mixed into turmeric etc ) or plain ( if dipped into soup ) .
> 
> The same is true for seafood and vegetables.



hey skyprince  thank you for your passion with our cuisines))) I like malaysian food too, when i went to Haad Yai in southern thailand I had coconut rice and it was good


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> hey skyprince  thank you for your passion with our cuisines))) I like malaysian food too, when i went to Haad Yai in southern thailand I had coconut rice and it was good


Thai cuisine ( the main course; not appetizers or desserts ) has balanced combination of all flavours - sweetness, sourness, saltiness, bitterness, spiciness- I think there are only few cuisines in the world using sugar in the cooking.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Well look, I'm not pointing at regional variation ( is it fair to compare the variation of dishes in a huge country of 3.2 mil sq km to the one with only 0.5 mil sq km ? ), but what I mean by variation is on how you prepare it.
> 
> Take chicken as example. In Indian chicken is mainly spiced up ( with different regions of India has different kinda spices ) , while in Thai cooking chicken can be prepared in various ways- with spices , dipped into soup, deep fried, mixed with soy sauce, mixed with sweet tomato sauce, cut into fillets and fried with basil, or just simply broiled. The final product for Thai chicken dishes could have come into many different colours- green ( if cooked with green curry etc ) , red ( if cooked with red curry or tomato sauce ) , black ( if mixed into soy sauce or just broiled ) , brown ( if deep fried or mixed into turmeric etc ) or plain ( if dipped into soup ) .
> 
> The same is true for seafood and vegetables.


Skyprince what you taste in malaysia is just the tip of the iceberg as far as indian cuisines goes. Restaurants don't do justice to indian food. It is designed to be cooked at home with love as it is so labour intensive and time comsuming. In most parts daily food prepration is a major activity in the whole day. Food usually is bought fresh daily and prepared daily . Its a daily ritual and its almost a religion. Thats why they have serveants. I think its slowly changing to more western style quick methods because society is becoming more westernized.

Ofcourse, if you looked at which country eats most type of food eg most animals, saefood, insects etc then you are right india wouldnt be anywhere near most diverse. I think China in this case would be the most diverese hands down. If that is the case Thailand would also be more diverse than India

You can cook chicken in india many different ways here are just a few from different region. 
Each region will has several methods of cooking chicken. Infact you can come up with your own style of indian chicken. Because of the varios ways(quantity time heat etc) spices are cooked the same dish will taste quite different depending on who is cooking.


Some of these dishes will again be re-nterprited to suit regional taste eg korma in madras will be different to korma in say delhi. 

*Indian Chicken dishes*
butter chicken









creamy chicken curry









indian Roast chicken








hydrabadi chicken









chicken tarkari









kerala chicken









broiled indian chicken









chicken korma









hydrabadi biryani









madras chicken









chicken masala









chicken tandoori 











chicken badami









saag chicken









chicken reshmi









chicken kalia









chicken tikka









chicken dopiaza









goan chicken









indian chicken soup









chicken karhai









chicken sheesh









kashmiri chicken









dhania chicken









delhi chicken









apple chicken










chicken malai kebab









sindhi chicken









chicken pakora









Andhra chicken









chicken kofta


















mughlai chicken









chicken samosa









chettinad chicken









chicken daal









chicken shami kabab









coconut chicken










chicken pilau









chicken broast









shahi chicken









chicken vindaloo









mehti chicken









pepper chicken









chicken malabar









yoghurt chicken









chicken mullagatani









chicken tikka masala









cashew chicken









This is just what I know from the web hich is just a fraction. I have not tasted most of these and would not dare to claim I know all the ways chicken is cooked in different parts of india. I have no even touched the Asiatic cooking of india in provinces like nagland, ladakh, mizoram, uttaranchal and sikkim who migrated from china thousands of years ago. 

You also have adoptation and innovative reinterpretation of indian cuisines in malayasia, singapore, bali, south africa, west indies, kenya, tanzania maybe uk etc with addition of local spices and ingridents. 

I absolutely loved the curries in singapore which tasted very different from what we have at home. We had a south african white lady at work who cooked some indian curries with indian and south african spices. It tasted so different to anything I ever tasted and it was simply awesome.

To me Indian cuisine is the most adaptable and hence the most diverse. Its been adapted into cuisines of south east asia, africa, mid east and even europe. I can't think of any other cuisines which has been adopted into so many different culture's local cuisines like indian cuisine. Its been reinterpreted so many times that they have give up naming all the dishes.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Thai food ( in my opinion ) is more varied


Then you haven't eaten 'Indian' food. There's enough diversity in that category to warrant it as a continental cuisine rather than a national one. It's more than just the Rogan Josh & Butter chicken.



> great seafood ( various types of fish, squids, crabs, shrimps which can be hardly found in Indian culinary )


No...again, Indian is a bad word for it - there is a lot of seafood in Bengali, Konkani, Marathi, Keralite etc. cuisine, but there is little to no seafood in, say, Hyderabadi, Bihari, and like cuisines.



> with different regions of India has different kinda spices


Every cuisine is spiced in some way or another. Certain Indian cuisines are more spiced than others, in the same way as certain European cuisines are more spiced than others (Eg. Italian is more well-spiced than Danish)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Yellow rice with curried chicken + soup = only 35 Baht ( $1 ), in Suvarnabhumi Airport


You certainly get more food for your buck in Bangkok than you do in Toronto. That would cost at least $6 here. I shouldn't complain though. $6 is dirt cheap compared to other places. Go to smaller cities in Canada and they want $10-$20 because it's not considered mainstream food there.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like Mongolian. I had it when I was in DC (they pretty much forced us in without question) and it was unbelievable!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

isaidso said:


> You certainly get more food for your buck in Bangkok than you do in Toronto. That would cost at least $6 here. I shouldn't complain though. $6 is dirt cheap compared to other places. Go to smaller cities in Canada and they want $10-$20 because it's not considered mainstream food there.


one of the reasons is because Canada cant produce much food, and also the GST and everything and also living cost. Spices here, safron tumuric and everything are cheaper than Canada as well.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Iemand said:


> 1. Belgian


The best thing about Belgian food are the Dutch mussels:lol:.


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> The best thing about Belgian food are the Dutch mussels:lol:.


Belgian food is more than fries with Dutch mussels.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> great seafood ( various types of fish, squids, crabs, shrimps which can be hardly found in Indian culinary )


Bollocks, absolute bollocks. 

Do remember, that India has one of the largest coastal borders worldwide.

Also do remember, that most of the Indian cuisine marketed worldwide is 'Northern Indian' cuisine, particularly from states that are relatively inland.

The likes of Goan cuisine haven't made the same impact as Northern Indian cuisine has. Goans are like bears - they live on fish.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I fucking severely need an Indian curry right now


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Iemand said:


> Belgian food is more than fries with Dutch mussels.


There is no such thing as Belgian and Dutch food. Some things are typical Belgian or Dutch, but all base ingredients are imported.
Does it matter? To me it doesn't because it means you can buy the best food in our area; the best food from all around the world. 

I also have a real opinion about food, because I know some many cuisines. (spices included). Anybody who picks the Italian cuisine as favourite does so because that person has no real taste. (not to blame)

I have been to India a few times and the cuisine is very diverse. Biggest problem in India are the cooks, they have no love for food and nobody eats meat. They also only eat what grows on their own lands and have horrible cultivation. Chinese cuisine is the best because they use better ingredients, need less spices and is prepared better.

IMO are Thai and Vietnamese food not much different then Chinese. Thai like it more spiced up were Vietnamese like soup and rolls. (nothing the chinese kitchen hasnt seen, but that;s logic because of the influences)


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Italian without a doubt. 

My top 5

1. Italian
2. North-American
3. Brazilian
4. Arabian
5. Portuguese


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!!!! Thank you!!!!!

Peruvian is my favourite. Yes, I am Peruvian and it`s a great pleasure eating so different jinds of food everyday! Peruvian cuisine isn't very known, but if you try it, you'll love it.
I like Mexican food a lot, too. The flavour must be very nice and strong!
And I'd like to try Italian, Spanish and French.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Bollocks, absolute bollocks.
> 
> Do remember, that India has one of the largest coastal borders worldwide.
> 
> ...


Did I say that there is NO fish seafood and stuff used in Indian cooking ? What I meant by that statement is that the type of fish used in Thai cuisine is much more diversed than the ones I found in Indian ( in both North and South style ) . Squid, prawn, lobster, and shrimp are more frequently used in Thai daily cooking than Indian. 


I think I've mentioned any times that the ingredients of Indian cuisine is very diversed, but not as diversed as Thai. 

Think again- what do you first imagine of Indian cuisine ? Something thats spicy, gravied, curried - well , not implying that ALL Indian dish are like that... And what do you first think of Chinese ( coastal ) cuisine ? Something that's soupy, fried up ... ( again, not ALL Chinese food has those factors ) 

*Thai cuisine combines both the "spiciness" of Indian and "soupiness" of Chinese cuisines*- the two giant countries famed with their cooking . That is enough to make Thai cuisine the best and the most diversed in entire Asia, IMO.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to take away from the premise of this thread, but...



Skyprince said:


> Squid, prawn, lobster, and shrimp are more frequently used in Thai daily cooking than Indian.


YOU HAVEN'T READ ANY OF THE PREVIOUS POSTS PROPERLY!



Skyprince said:


> I think I've mentioned any times that the ingredients of Indian cuisine is very diversed, but not as diversed as Thai..


Care to elaborate? (you have no idea what you're talking about)




Skyprince said:


> Thai cuisine combines both the "spiciness" of Indian and "soupiness" of Chinese cuisines[/u][/b]- the two giant countries famed with their cooking. That is enough to make Thai cuisine the best and the most diversed in entire Asia, IMO.


I'm sorry man, I really am, but you're opinion needs some serious re-working on, and further culinary exploration.

Happy eating. 

Moving on now...


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Thai food  

Central Thailand:

green curry









Khaa Kai (coconut soup+chicken)










Curry "pudding"









Pad Thai










Hrum (read Room)










Masaman









Panaeng










Tomyam Soup










Mee Krob










he he he , this is from my region in Thailand


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

KB335ci2 said:


> I'm sorry to take away from the premise of this thread, but...
> 
> YOU HAVEN'T READ ANY OF THE PREVIOUS POSTS PROPERLY!Care to elaborate? (you have no idea what you're talking about)
> 
> ...


 To put it in one single sentense: Thai cuisine is a unique blend of the recipes from both Subcontinent and East Asia, therefore its very diversed.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Did I say that there is NO fish seafood and stuff used in Indian cooking ? What I meant by that statement is that the type of fish used in Thai cuisine is much more diversed than the ones I found in Indian ( in both North and South style ) . Squid, prawn, lobster, and shrimp are more frequently used in Thai daily cooking than Indian.
> 
> 
> I think I've mentioned any times that the ingredients of Indian cuisine is very diversed, but not as diversed as Thai.
> ...


Again, read my second point regarding North/South Indian cuisine popularity worldwide.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> To put it in one single sentense: Thai cuisine is a unique blend of the recipes from both Subcontinent and East Asia, therefore its very diversed.


Hi skyprince FYI here are some quotes from wiki



> The cuisine of India is characterized by its sophisticated and subtle use of many spices and herbs grown across India and also for the widespread practice of vegetarianism across its society. Considered by some to be one of the world's most diverse cuisines, each family of this cuisine is characterized by a wide assortment of dishes and cooking techniques. As a consequence, Indian cuisine varies from region to region, reflecting the varied demographics of the ethnically diverse Indian subcontinent.[1] India's religious beliefs and culture has played an influential role in the evolution of its cuisine. However, cuisine across India also evolved due to the subcontinent's large-scale cultural interactions with neighboring Persia, ancient Greece, Mongols and West Asia, making it a unique blend of various cuisines across Asia.[2][3] The colonial period introduced European cooking styles to India adding to its flexibility and diversity.[4][5] Indian cuisine has also influenced cuisines across the world, especially those from South East Asia





> As a land that has experienced extensive immigration and intermingling through many millennia, India's cuisine has benefited from numerous food influences. The diverse climate in the region, ranging from deep tropical to alpine, has also helped considerably broaden the set of ingredients readily available to the many schools of cookery in India.





> Around 7000 BC, sesame, eggplant, and humped cattle had been domesticated in the Indus Valley.[12] By 3000 BC, turmeric, cardamom, black pepper and mustard were harvested in India[13]. Many recipes first emerged during the initial Vedic period, when India was still heavily forested and agriculture was complemented with game hunting and forest produce. In Vedic times, a normal diet consisted of fruit, vegetables, meat, grain, dairy products and honey.[14] Over time, some segments of the population embraced vegetarianism, due to ancient Hindu philosophy of ahimsa.[15]





> Later, invasions from Central Asia, Arabia, the Mughal empire, and Persia, and others had a deep and fundamental effect on Indian cooking. Influence from traders such as the Arab and Portuguese diversified subcontinental tastes and meals. As with other cuisines, Indian cuisine has absorbed the new-world vegetables such as tomato, chilli, and potato, as staples. These are actually relatively recent additions.
> Islamic rule introduced rich gravies, pilafs and non-vegetarian fare such as kebabs, resulting in Mughlai cuisine (Mughal in origin), as well as such fruits as apricots, melons, peaches, and plums. The Mughals were great patrons of cooking. Lavish dishes were prepared during the reigns of Jahangir and Shah Jahan. The Nizams of Hyderabad state meanwhile developed and perfected their own style of cooking with the most notable dish being the Biryani, often considered by many connoisseurs to be the finest of the main dishes in India.
> During this period the Portuguese and British introduced foods from the New World such as potatoes, tomatoes, squash, and chilies and cooking techniques like baking.


Thai food has fraction of all indian spices and fraction of all chinese ingridients. Most of it is uniquely Thai which is why it is defintely one of my fave cuisines in the world and why it is so well loved around the world. 
For size of the country thai food definately packs a lot of punch. But interms of shear size and diversity, indian cuisine is in a different league entirely. I can only think of China, that may come close to matching the diversity of indian cullinary. 
As you so rightly put it before, the comparasion between the two is unfair given the size and huge diverse population of india.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Let me expand on my point.

Worldwide, what you're seeing as Indian food is mostly North Indian fare. To this extent, a good percentage of what may be considered "authentic" North Indian food is served around the globe.

In some places (e.g., Singapore, South East Asia), you do get South Indian food, or at least South Indian dishes. Yet, these are scarce in relation to the amount of North Indian food served. In all of Hong Kong, for example, there is one "decent" South Indian restaurant that serves what is basically staple South Indian food (dosas, idli...but doesn't delve much deeper than that). 

As such, you only get, at best 10-20% of what is "authentic" South Indian food worldwide - a very tip of the iceberg thing.

Again, this is very general - on top of these are other cuisines (some very diversified, others fairly simple, yet adding more and more dishes between them) such as Maharashtrian, Gujrati, Goan etc which aren't even touched upon on a global scale - and no, your atypical North Indian restaurant serving "Goan Fish curry" does not count. 

There are still more...within Maharastrian itself, you have the distinctly unique Mumbai-food. Mumbai, being a global city, produces a blend of ... well you can imagine I suppose...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Skyprince, let me elaborate further still. 

I'm not arguing whether Thai or Indian food is more diverse. I cannot claim, and nor will I, to be an expert on Indian food - let alone a cuisine I'm much less familiar with - Thai! 

The size of the nation, and the various regions and distinctly unique cultures and sub cultures within tells me Indian food is *probably* more diverse. However, that is not the point I was arguing.

The point I was arguing was regarding what you perceive to be Indian food. Prawns, crab, lobster, and hundreds of fish, cooked in various styles, are very much a staple food of many a Maharastrian and Goan - I myself being a Maharastrian (ancestral roots link us to Goa) eat seafood (cooked Maharastrian/Goan style) at least once or twice a week.

For whatever reason, foods other than basic North Indian have not made it worldwide. Pakoras, butter chicken, jhal frezi, tandoori chicken, chicken tikka, dal makhani are very popular in many places around the globe. As, to an extent, are dosa and idli-sambar/rassam (the 'tip of the iceberg' of South Indian food).

Other foods (heck, even South Indian) just haven't got the same amount of exposure.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

*Portuguese Cuisine*

*Caldo Verde*









*Leitão *









*Sardinhas*










*Bacalhau com natas*









*Pasteis de Bacalhau*









*Pão de Rala*









*Pasteis de Tentugal*









*Pasteis de Belém*


----------



## Boribel (Feb 2, 2008)

For me greek cuisine is the best by very far, and then also ther is lebanese cuisine. 

Both are the world number one cuisine.

Chinese is third.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Did I say that there is NO fish seafood and stuff used in Indian cooking ? What I meant by that statement is that the type of fish used in Thai cuisine is much more diversed than the ones I found in Indian ( in both North and South style ) . Squid, prawn, lobster, and shrimp are more frequently used in Thai daily cooking than Indian.


There is more than "North" and "South" Indian food. By "North" you probably mean the stereotypical Mughlai-Punjabi fusion that is most commonly associated with Indian cuisine, and by "South" you probably mean stereotypical vegetarian Tamil cuisine...

If you don't, that would indeed be odd, seeing as to how many "South" (Chettinad, Keralite, etc.) and "North" (Bengali, Mughlai, etc.) use seafood quite a lot (with prawn and shrimp being incredibly popular).
There's also the Central Indian cuisines that have the most (from my experience) use of seafood - Goan, Marathi, & Konkani cuisines use shrimp, prawns, and various fish like pomfret & bombil in hundreds of courses (trust me, I'm Konkani myself). 

Some of the seafood is not used in Indian cuisine, but that is inherently meaningless - many varieties of seafood used in Konkani cuisine are not used in Thai cuisine. 

So, perhaps you shouldn't approach Indian cuisine as you approach Thai - the country is far more diverse and there are hundreds of distinct, antiquated cultures within it, and each has developed a distinct culinary style.

I love Thai food, I've eaten tons of it, and I'd say it is similar to the Indian web of cuisines in many ways.



> I think I've mentioned any times that the ingredients of Indian cuisine is very diversed, but not as diversed as Thai.


I don't think so. Indian cuisines include the greatest variety of spices of any culinary web, and the ingredients can match or surpass Thai in diversity, although both cuisines do share quite a few ingredients.



> Think again- what do you first imagine of Indian cuisine ? Something thats spicy, gravied, curried - well , not implying that ALL Indian dish are like that...


This reinforces my point. You haven't eaten much "Indian cuisine" at all.


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Mexican
2. Italian
3. French
4. Chinese
5. Thai
6. Arabian
7. Indian
8. Japanese


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I make a great Konkan crab curry.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

my most favourite cuisine in the world, delicious Minangkabau food...:drool: :drool: :drool:

Beauty of the Cuisine

*the food being laid out neatly on the table



























*cow brain curry









*fish head curry









*curried vegetables









*cassava leaves









*soto Padang



























*various chillies









*durian juice


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> Let me expand on my point.
> 
> Worldwide, what you're seeing as Indian food is mostly North Indian fare. To this extent, a good percentage of what may be considered "authentic" North Indian food is served around the globe.
> 
> ...


Mind telling me the name of the South Indian restaurant in HK lol? Name in Chinese is also fine as I can read the language.:cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Woodlands in Wing On Center, Tsim Sha Tsui East. It's somewhat overpriced, and the service is atrocious, but the food is alright if you're desperate for a bit of South Indian. 

Branto in Tsim Sha Tsui (Adidas/HMV) is also another South Indian, but the food is horrid on top of the atrocious service. Pricing is fair though.


----------



## dancer1975 (Nov 29, 2007)

Peshu said:


> How can anyone not like Spanish food ? The Spanish cuisine must be the most diverse in the universe . Just walk into a tapas bar in Madrid to witness a variety of food hard to match in any other country .
> Italian and Mexican food must be by far the most over-rated . Especially the Mexican cuisine . It only has a reputation worldwide due to many Americans appreciating it because of all the Mexican migrants living in the U.S . Ofcourse compared to American food it is awesome . Compare it to a world class cuisine like the Spanish one and it seems so bland and extremely over-rated .


You need to travel more!! Overrated? lol, you are so funny.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

1) *Mughal*
Butter Chicken








Naan








Tandoori Chicken








Puri









2) *Chinese* (Sichuan)
Hot n Sour soup









3) *Mexican*

4) *Arab/Mediterranean*
Chicken Shawerma








Baklava








Hummus


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Good picks, although I'm not crazy about Mexican food.

Baklava...:drool:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

i like bakhlavas too, apparently arabs told me that greeks make the worst but greeks told me the other way around... hehe


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cymen said:


> IMO are Thai and Vietnamese food not much different then Chinese. Thai like it more spiced up were Vietnamese like soup and rolls. (nothing the chinese kitchen hasnt seen, but that;s logic because of the influences)


They are very different. Vietnames food for example is generally much lighter than Chinese food and relies more on the freshness of its ingredients than Chinese food (which is often heavily processed). To some extent the same applies for Thai food.


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

1. Portuguese
2. Italian
3. Spanish
4. Indian
5. Mexican
6. French
7. German
8. English
9. Moroccon
10. South African


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Cymen said:


> IMO are Thai and Vietnamese food not much different then Chinese. Thai like it more spiced up were Vietnamese like soup and rolls. (nothing the chinese kitchen hasnt seen, but that;s logic because of the influences)


By this logic all European cuisines are the same because they all revolve around bread and dairy products.


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread make me feels reallllllly hungry....

for me it goes to....

Indonesian
Thai
Chinese
Japanese
Korean
Vietnamese
Malaysian
Indian
Turkey
Italian...

Asian food ROCKSSSSS......:rock:


----------



## W0o0W (Feb 16, 2009)

Italian!


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

My favorites are (In no particular order): Japanese, American, Chinese, Indonesian, Italian,Korean and Middle Eastern

Indonesian Food from Indonesia SSC:


fyanardi said:


> Padang cuisine ... yummy :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fried Chicken Lombok Style:


bharadya said:


> Resto AJAM GORENG SPESIAL LOMBOK IDJO
> Jl. Adisucipto Yogyakarta
> 
> 
> ...





bharadya said:


> coto Makassar @ Foodcourt Plaza Campus UGM...


just some of many foods from here


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I've been twice in Italy, and I didn't eat as weeel as a thought, in fact, in Rome I ate the worst spaggetti in my life, and very, but very expensive. And in MIlano, I tried the rissoto a la milanessa, and it was very bad, what a pity, 'cause I like italian food, but outside Italy.

My Favs are:

Mexican
Spanish - mediterranean
Peruvian
Japanesse
Morocco
French
and despite all: Italian

Ciao/Adios/bye/au revoir


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

xx


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Bluesence said:


> *Portuguese Cuisine*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pasteis de Belém*


OHHHH GOD, I love pasteis de Belem, I ate a lot when I was in Lisboa, in a world famous place close to Monasterio dos Jeronimos (I can't remember its name).
Dear Portugal, Obrigado por los pasteis de Belem y Saramago.:banana:


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

I actually love all cuisines, they are all as great as each another. I personally believe the key ingridient in all cooking is the person who is cooking the meal. The skill, love and dedication of the person who is cooking the meal is what makes all the difference in how it tastes. I had many sensational meals of all types in various restaurants and I also had some crappy ones of the same cuisines. Its true even with a simple meal like hamburger.
And I believe most people who dont like a particular cuisine is because they tasted a crappy version of that cuisine.
For example indian home cooking cooked by someone with skill is so much better than what they serve at any indian restaurants. *Generally speaking* Indian food is designed to be cooked at home because of the elaborate prep and slow cooking natuture of most dishes, unlike euro or chinese food which are quicker and more suited to restaurant environment. In the case of euro food however the restaurant food tastes much better because usually the chefs are highly trained and skilled.


----------



## mineshh (Apr 15, 2009)

i strongly recomend you try peruvian cuisine, strong flavors and variety of ingredients, three diferent regions (cost, the andes, rainforest) infinity of flavors, it may not be too well known right now but if you're really into trying great cuisine you shouldn't miss it.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I love Indian


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

The categories should be:

European cuisine = Italian, Spanish, French, Greek, etc.

Chinese cuisine = Sichuan, Anhui, Shandong, Hunan, Buddhist, etc. There are 8 main traditions. Japan and Korea have about as much scope as one or two provinces of China. Vietnam and Thailand have the scope of about several provinces of China.

Indian cuisine = can't list... but there are a LOT. Something like (something)-teen main traditions?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Where is the Mexican cuisine? it is the most delicious.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Where is the Mexican cuisine? it is the most delicious.


because these people don't care about the cuisine from the New World. They think all we eat is Taco Bell, McDonalds, and Pizza Hut. :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Facial said:


> The categories should be:
> 
> European cuisine = Italian, Spanish, French, Greek, etc.
> 
> ...


According to some Eurocentric forumers here - India and China are countries, therefore they cannot possibly have as much diversity as Europe.

Y'know, because India and China have ALWAYS been countries, throughout their entire history.

Anyway, yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Iranian!! (Persian)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

My favourites are Indian, Canadian, Japanese, Thai, Italian, Chinese, Middle Eastern, Malaysian, Finnish, Mexican.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Mahratta said:


> According to some Eurocentric forumers here - India and China are countries, therefore they cannot possibly have as much diversity as Europe.


I agree Indian and Chinese cuisines are more diverse than single European national cuisines, but they are not (by any means) as diverse as European cuisine as a whole. 
Sorry but asserting this is as much ethno-centric as the ‘Eurocentrism’ you inveighs against.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Indian all the way, nothing can beat it but Chinese, Thai, Indonesian and Iranian are my favourites too. European cuisine is mostly bland and tasteless (sorry it’s my opinion) but Italian and Greek still stand out for me.


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I wanna try the indian,but i'm a little scared though,i heard people saying that indian restaurants cook with ghee "clarified butter" that causes diarrhea and indigestion problems


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^no, not all restaurants use ghee and you can ask them to make it less spicy ... works well for me


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

madriqueño said:


> OHHHH GOD, I love pasteis de Belem, I ate a lot when I was in Lisboa, in a world famous place close to Monasterio dos Jeronimos (I can't remember its name).
> Dear Portugal, Obrigado por los pasteis de Belem y Saramago.:banana:


The Pastéis de Belém yes, but Saramago?:lol::lol:


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> I agree Indian and Chinese cuisines are more diverse than single European national cuisines, but they are not (by any means) as diverse as European cuisine as a whole.
> Sorry but asserting this is as much ethno-centric as the ‘Eurocentrism’ you inveighs against.


Without meaning to be too 'asiocentric' or 'indocentric' here, Indian cuisine alone is as diverse, if not more than entire european continental cuisine. Thats even without throwing in other Indian sub continental countries such as nepal, pakistan, sri lanka, bangladesh into the mix. The same would apply for china. 
I won't even bother bringing other asian countries such as japan, korea, malaysia, thailand, saudi arabia, lebanon, iran etc into this so forget asian cuisine vs euro cuisine. 

There are more differences between punjabi food and tamil food than there are between italian and say norwegian food.

Dont forget India is made up of 36 different states with their own distinctive culture, language and cuisines. India is called a subcontinent not because of its size (china is much bigger) but because of its diverse population with their own culture and language.

If Europe was a single country then it would the what india is today. Except it would be made up of different shades of white people, instead of Indian subcontinent with different shades of brown people.

To Give you some examples:
1) Northern euro countries such as uk, germany, sweden, holland etc = North Indian states such us Punjab, jammu and Kashmir, Haryana, rajasthan etc

2) Eastern Euro countries eg poland, hungary, czech republic etc = eastern Indian states West Bangal, Tripura, bihar, orissa, Assam etc

3) Southern Euro Countries ie Italy, greece, spain = southern Indian states tamil nadu, karnataka, kerala etc.

4) France = Madhya Pradesh (because france like madyha pradesh is the link between northern and southern neighbours even though bengalis are known as the french of india interms of culture, attitudes and values)

so the difference between say a person from italy and a person from germany is the same as a person from tamil nadu and punjab in terms of culture, food, language etc. same would apply if you compared a eastern euro person with southern euro person. 

If you want to take this further then, each state in india such as madhya pradesh, tamil nadu, west bengal, punjab etc have their own regional cooking based on geography just like the regional cooking of france and Italy.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Thai followed by French.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

indosky said:


> Without meaning to be too 'asiocentric' or 'indocentric' here, Indian cuisine alone is as diverse, if not more than entire european continental cuisine. Thats even without throwing in other Indian sub continental countries such as nepal, pakistan, sri lanka, bangladesh into the mix. The same would apply for china.
> I won't even bother bringing other asian countries such as japan, korea, malaysia, thailand, saudi arabia, lebanon, iran etc into this so forget asian cuisine vs euro cuisine.
> 
> There are more differences between punjabi food and tamil food than there are between italian and say norwegian food.
> ...


Yes, as already said I perfectly agree Indian cuisine is more diverse than say French, Italian etc. cuisines.
After all it's a huge country of more than one billion people, it would be surprising were it otherwise.

But by the same token you are largely underrating the diversity within and between European countries.

France, Italy, Spain, Britain or Germany are not monolithic countries, with the same homogeneous culture through their territories. Far from it. They have huge regional diversities, dozens of autochthonous linguistic and ethnic minorities each, not to mention the influence of immigrant communities and neighbouring countries.
All this obviously is reflected in cuisine.

Which is the staple food of India? AFAIK is wheat in Northern India and rice in the rest of the country.

I'll talk just about my country not because I'm interested in some sort of competition, but just because it's the one I know better.
Staple food here it's fresh pasta in the North and parts of the Centre, dried pasta in parts of the Centre and the South, polenta in large parts of rural North and Centre, rice (risotto) mostly in the North, legumes and vegetables in Tuscany.

Not to mention Western Sicily, where the staple food is couscous, exactly as in North Africa.

On the other hand in the North-East they eat goulash, as most of Central Europe (Hungary, Germany, Poland, Czech Republic etc).

I could go on mentioning the hundreds of local wines and cheeses, which are both largely unknow in Indian cuisine and contribute immensely to the regional diversity of the cuisine.

I doubt a single Indian state shows the same amount of regional diversity as this.
And it was just _one_ country out of almost fifty.

I'm not trying to put down Indian cuisine which is surely more diverse than any European cuisine and I perfectly know many ignorant Europeans are not aware of it, but this does not mean that we should fall in the opposite excess either by putting down European cuisine.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Yes, as already said I perfectly agree Indian cuisine is more diverse than say French, Italian etc. cuisines.
> After all it's a huge country of more than one billion people, it would be surprising were it otherwise.












No arguments there, to borrow a quote from the link below
_It is said you can eat more varieties of cuisines in India than the rest of the world together! We call India a multi-faceted country because of the variety of colours symbolising cultural differences, food, festivals, languages, outfits and so on. The delicious Indian recipes as rich and diverse as it's civilisation have been passed on through generations purely by word of mouth.The range varies from region to region, right from the taste, colour, texture to the appearance. Each little corner of the country has a speciality of its own._



Federicoft said:


> But by the same token you are largely underrating the diversity within and between European countries.


Not saying Euro food is not diverse but the fact is indian food has more diversity. Borrowing another quote.

_Climatic Diversity
The Indian Sub-Continent has practically all the climatic zones of the world, and the natural fruits and vegetables vary accordingly. People learn to eat what is naturally available and what makes sense for the climatic belt, thus we start seeing trends like, people in coastal India cook with a lot of fish, people in the dessert regions eat more grains and drier foods.

Religious and Ethnic Diversity
India is home to most of the major religions of the world, this adds certain dimensions to the cooking, such as muslims do not eat pork, Hindus are either vegetarian or do not eat beef or pork. In fact, most people would say people in India are diverse in every possible aspect, religion, language, to ethnicity.

External Influences
There have been foreign colonial influences in parts of India that have impacted certain regions, the Moghul or Persian influences on north Indian cooking, Portuguese influences on West Indian cooking in Goa, and French influences on South Indian cooking in Pondicherry, to name a few instances. The historical timeline of Indian cooking provides a good roadmap to this.
_


Federicoft said:


> France, Italy, Spain, Britain or Germany are not monolithic countries, with the same homogeneous culture through their territories. Far from it. They have huge regional diversities, dozens of autochthonous linguistic and ethnic minorities each, not to mention the influence of immigrant communities and neighbouring countries.
> All this obviously is reflected in cuisine.


Here is another quote from the web about the diverse population and cuture of India

_India is a country that has several other races and cultures coursing through its veins. Because of this, their cuisine has been molded by immigrants from West and Central Asia, colonizers from European countries, as well as the spread of religions such as Hinduism, Islam and Buddhism. For more resources kindly login on to www.cajuns-recipes.com. The variations in India�s topography have also led to major differences in the cooking done at several of its regions. _



Federicoft said:


> Which is the staple food of India? AFAIK is wheat in Northern India and rice in the rest of the country.


Do you realize there are thoudands of different types of rice is used in india? Each region have their own prefered vaieties which suit their own regional dishes. For example rice which you eat with certain type of fish dishes is completely different from rice used to cook a particular type of say beef biryani.

Try and cook risotto with basmati rice then you will know what I mean.

Here are the varieties of rice used in various states of India. I myself havent heard of many of the ones listed here.
http://dacnet.nic.in/Rice/State-wise Notified Rice Varieties.htm
http://dacnet.nic.in/Rice/Rice Varieties - 01.htm


That wheat is prepared 100s of different ways just like fresh and dry pasta. Apart from wheat they even have corn based naans, rotis, parathas, luchis etc
Here are some wheat based indian dishes.
http://www.indianetzone.com/38/wheat_dishes_india.htm


You forgot one of the other main staple in india, dhal aka lentil
Again each state and region will have their own favourite types. Each of these are also combined to create new blends.
Here are some common garden varieties fom wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dal#Common_varieties



Federicoft said:


> I'll talk just about my country not because I'm interested in some sort of competition, but just because it's the one I know better.
> Staple food here it's fresh pasta in the North and parts of the Centre, dried pasta in parts of the Centre and the South, polenta in large parts of rural North and Centre, rice (risotto) mostly in the North, legumes and vegetables in Tuscany.
> 
> Not to mention Western Sicily, where the staple food is couscous, exactly as in North Africa.
> ...


Indian food doesn't need wine and cheeses to enhance the taste of its food. The flavours in indian food are complex and robust enough as it is with 100 times more choices of ingridients such as herbs, spices and condiments.
As far as I know India only has 1 type of cheese they call paneer which can be cooked in several different ways from savoury dishes to indian sweets.
India is learning about wines but the next gen Indians will need to create new and modern indian dishes which is complimented with wine. Personaly I think hot weather and wine are a horrible combo.

Regional cooking in each state of India is quite diverse and some bigger states are atleast as diverse as Italy and France. Take the state of Maharastra for example.

_*Maharastra*
The cuisine of Maharashtra is largely influenced by the landscape, the people and the crops grown in various regions. It is not only memorable for its subtle variety and strong flavours, but also because of the legendary hospitality of Maharashtrians. In affluent homes, feasts often start at mid-day and end when the sun turns towards the western horizon.

The people are known for the aesthetic presentation of food, which adds extra allure to the feasts. For instance, in formal meals, it is a practice to sing sacred verses to dedicate the meal to God. The guests sit on floor rugs or red wooden seats and eat from silver or metal thalis and bowls placed on a raised 'chowrang', or a short decorative table. Rangolis or auspicious patterns of coloured powder are drawn around the thali or the chowrang. To avoid mixing flavours, each guest is given a bowl of saffron scented water to dip the fingers in before starting on the next course. There is a specific order of serving of savouries and sweets, curries and rice or rotis, and a person who does not know this is not considered to be well trained in the art of hospitality. Agarbattis spread fragrance everywhere and the host believes the satisfaction of his guests to be his true joy.

Konkan
The traditional crops of the Konkan region, the West coast of Maharashtra, are coconuts, mangoes, cashews, rice and a variety of pulses. The region also grows a great quantity of kokum, a sweet-sour fruit. Fish is available in vast varieties and seafood is in abundant supply. All these ingredients find place in the traditional and exotic Konkani food. Be it the mild, naturally fragrant vegetable mixture served with local papads, or a spicy-hot fish and meat curry with a coconut milk base, Konkani food is a gourmet's dream come true.

South Maharashtra
This region is rich in sugarcane fields, rice farms and milk. Well-irrigated farms produce plump, juicy fruit and vegetables throughout the year.
In the winter months, southern Maharashtra becomes a crucible of bubbling sugarcane juice, heated to make jaggery and sugar. This season offers a feast of coconut kernels cooked in the syrup and eaten with peanuts and fresh chana. Winter also means plenty of milk, and typical milk sweets like basundi, masala milk, shreekhand and kheer. It is a social event in these areas to go to the riverbank for a picnic or row down the river to eat young roasted corncobs (hurda) with pungent chillies and green garlic ground to make a tongue-scorching chutney. Milk, nuts, rough bhakaris of jawar, hot meat curries and chilli-spiked snacks are favourite foods here.

Vidarbha
Though the Konkan strip and southern Maharashtra have their own excellent cuisine, nothing can beat the exoticism and variety of the food offered by northern Maharashtra - Vidarbha and Khandesh. The central Indian plateau is not as lush as the coast; therefore, coconuts and mangoes do not grow here. But Vidarbha is rich in peanuts, rice and, most of all, citrus fruit, like oranges and sweetlimes. In the winter, lorry-loads of oranges criss-cross the highways, taking mountains of juicy tangerines all over the state.
Vidarbha's cuisine is spicier and more exotic than that of the coastal and southern regions. The ingredients commonly used are besan, or chickpea flour, and ground peanuts.

Pune
Home to the Peshwas and Brahmin communities, Pune is a historic city. The food of these communities is delicate, sparsely designed and entirely vegetarian. Puneri misal, thalipeeth, puri bhaji and dalimbi usal are not only tasty and nutritious, but inexpensive to make. These foods are available at traditional Brahmin restaurants in Pune and Mumbai .
Pune's restaurants have sold this sort of food for centuries and preserved the ambience of the cuisine - laid-back, simple and served with hospitality.

Kolhapur
Kolhapur is as famous for its spicy mutton curries as its Mahalaxmi temple or palaces. Popularly called 'Matnacha rassa', red-hot mutton dish is served with robust chappatis, a white gravy to dilute its pungency or a chilli gravy for the bravehearts experts in the art of digesting pure fire. Frankly, this curry can make the ears sing, and is not for all.
Kolhapuri misal is one of the spiciest dish.It is very famous in Maharashtra.

Aurangabad
The cuisine of Auguranbad has been highly influenced by the North Indian method of cooking, as a result of the long Moghul rule in the region.
Aurangabad's food is much like Moghlai or Hyderabadi food, with its fragrant pulaos and biryanis. Meat cooked in fresh spices and herbs is a speciality, as are the delectable sweets.

Nagpur
The city of Nagpur inherits a glorious history and varied rich cultural influences and has burgeoned in recent times as a gourmet city. There are unusual snacks, curries, pulaos and sweets to pamper avid eaters. The food is generally spicy, with a good amount of ghee, and peanuts, dried copra and dal are often the basis of the flavours. Nagpur is also famous for its spicy non-veg preperations known as Saoji preperations, that are generally made by using clove-pepper paste instead of red chilly powder._

Maharastra is 1 of about 34 or so provinces and states in india. I wont bother mentioning regional variences of indian chinese, anglo indian, goan-portugese and parsi food nor will I mention even further diversity of food from oher indian sub continental countries such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal, bhutan, mynamar, maldives and afganistan. 




> I'm not trying to put down Indian cuisine which is surely more diverse than any European cuisine and I perfectly know many ignorant Europeans are not aware of it, but this does not mean that we should fall in the opposite excess either by putting down European cuisine.


I am not saying that you are putting down Indian food nor am I undermining the diversity of Euro food. Just because Indian cuisine has more diversity doesnt automaticly imply that euro food is not diverse. 
But your knowldge of Indian food is no way near as my knowledge of euro food. Then again I had the advantage of growing up in one of the most multicultural cities in the world with excelent restaurants from all over the world. It also includes a significantly large Italian popualation with several excelent Italian restaurants. I also love watching cooking shows and so I have watched countless mouth watering regional french and Italian cooking shows. I personaly want to take a cullinary trip through regional france and Italy. I would also love a cullinary trip to thailand and vietnaam.
I have personal experience not just from eating at restaurants from all over the world but also having meals at my Aussie, italian, greek, croat, maltese friend's home. I have also eaten at many of my north Indian and south indian friend's homes. 

Having said that, most Indians from India would also probably not know much about Euro food either.

If you want to know more here is a pretty consise spiel on Indian cuisine in wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_cuisine
http://www.indianfoodforever.com/regional-cooking.html

If I had to some up, Euro food specially french and Italian cooking is essentially about skill, technique precision and artistic presentation. Indian food is essentially rustic. Its about taking your time, individuality and instinct. Not saying euro food has no individuality nor that indian cooking has no skill or technique. 

Generally, there is a right or wrong way to cook a particular dish in euro cooking it will basically taste the same if propper recepie is followed, hence the taste is generally consistent. 
But in Indian cooking that line is completely blurred, same dish can be cooked in infinite different ways and taste quite different even with the same recepie nor should it taste the same which makes indian cooking so interesting. 
Indian cooking is essentially hand me down recepies from mothers to daughters. In Euro cooking there are formalised rules and techniques which trained chefs follow.

I am often dissapointed with the food in most indian restaurants I visit. Most of the food taste crappy and same, nothing like at home. I would prefer to go to the Italian and French restaurants where my meal is prepared by a trained chef and its fresh. Indian food is not designed to be served at restaurants. Usually lot of the stuff is pre cooked in indian restaurants, and to save time they use generic sauces. For authenticity if you were to cook each indian dishes from scratch it would take hours to prepare. 
For Indian meals I would rather go an Indian dinner invite where numerous varieties of home cooked meal prepared by a good cook for atleast a day if not 2 days..

When you have Euro meal its usually 3 course meal with desert. You have just 1 main dish or 2 with entree. But when you have Indian there are atleast 5-6 different dishes usually. sometimes may be more.
Marathi







Tamil









When you go to Indian dinner parties usually you are serverd with 15-30 different types of elaborate dishes. More dishes implies more effort you made for your guests. You also get to share and taste a little bit of each dish, Most asian meals are all about having a variety of dishes and sharing each dish with your family, friends and guests. 








Kashmiri Feast
bengali feast

I beleive as India becomes more prosperous over the coming years the new generation of indian chefs will come up with more creative new dishes just like the chefs in france did couple of hundred years ago. Given the vast choice of ingridients in Indian cuisine the possibilities are endless. I also believe as world becomes more globalized, fusion cooking is quite likely to be cuisines of the future.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

If we are looking at haute cuisine the Catalan and Basque kitchen rule the world this decade.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> If we are looking at haute cuisine the Catalan and Basque kitchen rule the world this decade.


Agreed Spain is home to 4 out of 10 of the top restaurants in the world. Their restaurants are doing as well as their tennis stars and their national soccer teams. Spain currently have the number 1 tennis player in the world Nadal and number 1 ranked soccer team in the world. Hope they win the next world cup with Torres and co because they are an exciting team to watch.

Here re the S.Pellegrino rankings for the top 10 restaurants in the world.

1 El Bulli Spain The World's Best Restaurant 
Best Restaurant in Europe 

2 The Fat Duck UK 

3 Noma Denmark Chef's Choice 

4 Mugaritz Spain 

5 El Celler de Can Roca Spain Highest Climber 

6 Per Se USA (Best Restaurant in the Americas) 

7 Bras France 

8 Arzak Spain 

9 Pierre Gagnaire France 

10 Alinea USA


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> What's your favorite cuisines? :cheers:
> 
> http://www.hillmanwonders.com/top10/cuisines.htm#_vtop
> 
> ...


Does you being from Morroco has anything to do with having Moroccan cuisine here? 

Other than famous couscous, I haven't seen much Moroccan food establishments here or in Europe. Greek cuisine is just as well known, but not added here.
I believe Mexican cuisine is more well-known. Atleast you should have had one cuisine from American continent.

I like Italian, then French and Japanese.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Pakia said:


> Does you being from Morroco has anything to do with having Moroccan cuisine here?
> 
> Other than famous couscous, I haven't seen much Moroccan food establishments here or in Europe. Greek cuisine is just as well known, but not added here.
> I believe Mexican cuisine is more well-known. Atleast you should have had one cuisine from American continent.
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376368&page=11


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

it should be 'Middle Eastern', not particularly Moroccan!


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, i would say it's the portuguese food, but it's not even in the list.

So all the tourists love it, but people that never have been to the country don't even know it...
This shows that the portuguese food has a big marketing problem.

The thousands of diferent dishes of fish are really something impressive. The fact that codfish alone has more than 300 diferente dishes says it all 

Also impressive is how a country that small has such a big variety of cuisines depending of the provinces.


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Pakia said:


> Other than famous couscous, I haven't seen much Moroccan food establishments here or in Europe. .


You sure?
London:http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/moroccan-restaurants.php
NYC:http://www.menupages.com/restaurants/all-areas/all-neighborhoods/moroccan/
L.A:http://losangeles.citysearch.com/listings/los_angeles_ca/moroccan/82087_11187
Paris :http://www.qype.co.uk/fr101-paris/categories/446-moroccan-restaurants-in-paris
Washington DC:http://local.yahoo.com/DC/Washington/Food+Dining/Restaurants/African/Moroccan+Restaurants


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

indosky said:


> Agreed Spain is home to 4 out of 10 of the top restaurants in the world. Their restaurants are doing as well as their tennis stars and their national soccer teams. Spain currently have the number 1 tennis player in the world Nadal and number 1 ranked soccer team in the world. Hope they win the next world cup with Torres and co because they are an exciting team to watch.


We are not talking about best restaurants, but best cuisine, best traditional food. Restaurants are often rated also in terms of service aspects, beauty and elegance of the hall, and other similar parameters. For example, the best italian restaurants according to the most famous italian guide Gambero Rosso are La Torre del Saracino, Pierangelini, Le Calandre, Enoteca Pinchiorri, Vissani. But they are all not luxury restaurants. The best italian restaurant according to Michelin Guide is Al Sorriso, that is definitely out of Gambero Rosso top 20. So who right?
However whe are talking about restaurants in which no one of us usually go for dinner and the differences between one and another are very very little and absolutely subjectives, the star are all a business matter and often they are absolutely unreliable (just an example). I prefer to talk about cuisine, traditional food, variety and low/medium-price restaurants, that are 99% of all restaurants in all countries.


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

mexican food was left out!


----------



## [dimitry] (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are so many persons who are boring that their native cuisine isn't included in the poll, not me! I prefer 
-italian (i have voted), 
-japanese, 
-czech cuisine. 
I hate chinese cuisine, at least that has been tasted by me


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I think that everybody who says that he love italian cuisine is because every city have italian restaurants. These people ignore the italian cuisine, because italian cuisine have more things than pizza and pasta and I'm sure that everyone unless the own italian who vote for Italian cuisine, vote it just for the pizza, I'm firmly sure. The same for chinese and japanese cuisine, every city have this restaurants. That's the reason.

But in fact, the japanes cuisine is one of the most poor cuisines around the world (but I loved), and the chinese people don't eat the same food that you can find in London or NY, the veritable chinese people eat everything that fly and everything that have more than one leg. It's a bit uke:. 

Finally, I think that that the posicion in the pool of the spanish cuisine have a lot of more merit than the others because there are not too many spanish restaurants around the world.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Yes, as already said I perfectly agree Indian cuisine is more diverse than say French, Italian etc. cuisines.
> After all it's a huge country of more than one billion people, it would be surprising were it otherwise.
> 
> But by the same token you are largely underrating the diversity within and between European countries.
> ...


Agreed (mainly). Note that when I say "Indian cuisines" I speak generically of the various cuisines of the Indian subcontinent. It's somewhat like saying "Western European cuisine". 

Indian cuisine and European cuisine can both be seen as "families" in a way. However, some European cuisines (Italian and French, most notably) are more diverse than most Indian cuisines.
That being said, there are also Indian cuisines that are more diverse than some European cuisines. However, I don't think there's a single cuisine from the subcontinent that is quite as diverse as Italian or French cuisine.

As a whole, you can't compare Indian cuisine to any particular European cuisine, so it's better to compare "Indian" to "European" on a larger scale. Again, as you said, some European cuisines like French and Italian are not homogeneous. However, there are many European cuisines that, when compared with some Indian cuisines, can be seen as somewhat homogeneous.

Italy, France, Spain, and Germany are the exceptions, rather than the rule. The diversity of cuisine found in Italy cannot be said to apply all across Europe.

As for wines and cheeses - they are testament to the diversity of European cuisines. Cheeses have a far more prominent position in Europe than the subcontinent, where there are only a few types of cheeses, but then, there are parts of Indian cuisines, for example lentils, that occupy a far more prominent position in the subcontinent than in Europe - a reversed scenario. 

You've acknowledged my point - Indian cuisine can't be compared to most others on this list because it's a collective term for a large group of cuisines of South Asia. There are certain Indian cuisines that are more diverse than cuisines on this list, and there are certain cuisines that aren't.

Anyway - is Indian cuisine as diverse as European cuisine? No, probably not.
However, it's closer to the diversity of European cuisine as a whole than of a single regional cuisine (eg. Italian), simply because of historical and social factors in the development of the various cuisines. Saying that Indian cuisine is as or more diverse than European cuisine isnt true. However, they are still *comparable*, or at least more so than comparing Indian cuisine with any regional cuisine.


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

German cuisine is very very poor. If the most important food about a country cuisine is sauerkraut and frankfurt (I love it but it's simple for representing a cuisine), you must be sure that we are not talking about a great cuisine.

French cuisine is very homogenous, it's only diverse for the cheese xd, but is not diverse because there the same cuisine everywhere. The same type of cooking.

Italian it's not as diverse as you say.

You can say that french and italian cuisine are the best in Europe because every city have it restaurants and everybody like it, but you can't say that are the most diverse because the spanish cuisine are by far the most diverse in Europe. I'm not telling you that is the best or that you have to like it more just for his diverse, I'm only trying to tell you that you can prefer french or italian but you have to know that the most diverse in Europe is by far (far, far) the spanish.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
You base this assumption on what?

---

BTW thanks Mahratta and indosky for your elaborate replies. As you can see we have more agreements than disagreements.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_Barca_ said:


> German cuisine is very very poor. If the most important food about a country cuisine is sauerkraut and frankfurt (I love it but it's simple for representing a cuisine), you must be sure that we are not talking about a great cuisine.
> 
> French cuisine is very homogenous, it's only diverse for the cheese xd, but is not diverse because there the same cuisine everywhere. The same type of cooking.
> 
> ...


Who could say what cuisine is the most diverse? We only know the most famous dishes of that countries. Italian cuisine is really diverse, mainly because Italy untill the end ot the nineteen century was not a unique nation but a mix of independent States whith different traditions and way of life (this is also the reason why italian architecture is so much diverse from the north to the south).
BTW French and Italy are the 2 country in Europe that have the largest number of PDO status food (Protected Designation of Origin).


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

*MOROCCAN CUISINE*






Besides Moroccan food, which is my favourite cuisine.

I like Chinese (Asia in general), Spanish food, French, Turkish and some other delicious dishes all over the planet.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

_Barca_ said:


> Finally, I think that that the posicion in the pool of the spanish cuisine have a lot of more merit than the others because there are not too many spanish restaurants around the world.


There are loads of tapas restaurants in the UK, probably not as many as Italian restaurants but far more than French.

I like Spanish food very much but i'm not convinced that it's so much more diverse than Italian or French as you claim.

I also wouldn't agree that German food is very very poor either. North European cuisines in general are not as diverse as those in Southern Europe but that doesn't mean that they are poor quality when done well, I like numerous north European dishes.

Btw, i've recently bought a new cookbook which I would recommend for anybody who wants to explore various traditional cuisines of Europe in their own kitchen.

It's called European Peasant Cookery by Elisabeth Luard and it has traditional recipes from Finland to Portugal and Iceland to Greece as well as some well written background pieces about traditional ingredients, the peasant lifestyle and how these types of dish came into existence.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> If we are looking at haute cuisine the Catalan and Basque kitchen rule the world this decade.


Spain may have the best restaurants in the world according to certain guides (save the Franco-centric Michelin), but France is still the king of haute cuisine in my eyes, with Italy a close second.

Or perhaps because it's the most readily available haute cuisine worldwide, whereas Spain's haute cuisine hasn't been quite so successfully exported.

Mahrattaman made an interesting point regarding Italy and France's regional cuisines being the most diverse. I have to be in complete agreement here, and one day I hope to do a gastronomic tour around the two countries merely for this purpose.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> *Mahrattaman *made an interesting point regarding Italy and France's regional cuisines being the most diverse. I have to be in complete agreement here, and one day I hope to do a gastronomic tour around the two countries merely for this purpose.


Mahratta


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Italian food for me. Love it


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Spain may have the best restaurants in the world according to certain guides (save the Franco-centric Michelin), but France is still the king of haute cuisine in my eyes, with Italy a close second.
> 
> Or perhaps because it's the most readily available haute cuisine worldwide, whereas Spain's haute cuisine hasn't been quite so successfully exported.
> 
> Mahrattaman made an interesting point regarding Italy and France's regional cuisines being the most diverse. I have to be in complete agreement here, and one day I hope to do a gastronomic tour around the two countries merely for this purpose.


I can't agree there. The French even admit defeat in this respect.

Italy and France have been very good at marketing themselves in the last decades. If you travel around the world you realize there is great food to be had in any country.

On the diversity. Spain is at least as diverse as France. The cuisine that reigns in Europe now is Catalan and Basque for example. Miles away from food in Castilia, Andalucia, Galicia etc.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

I like Chinesse,Japanese,Thai,Korean,and American food'

But I love INDONESIAN FOOD!!!
So Spicy and YuMMy!
tRy Indonesian food and feel the sensation!


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

I personally think Turkish food is the most healthy food in this list.

But taste-wise, I also like French, Chinese, Italian, and Spanish.
Because I'm Japanese I like Japanese food myself, but I don't think real Japanese food can be understood by people in other parts of the world. Sushi/tempura/Kobe beef are only part of Japanese food and they are not daily home cooking, but rather special food only eaten at restaurants or on special occasions even if eaten at home.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fox-Tale said:


> Sushi/tempura/Kobe beef are only part of Japanese food and they are not daily home cooking, but rather special food only eaten at restaurants or on special occasions even if eaten at home.


So what kind of stuff do you eat on a daily basis, ramen soups, stir-fried vegetables etc?

I had some umeboshi plums a few weeks ago from my local japanese food store, those things are weird. I like the Japanese packets of pickled vegetables and all sorts of noodles, ramen, soba, udon are all good with sauces or in soups.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> So what kind of stuff do you eat on a daily basis, ramen soups, stir-fried vegetables etc?
> 
> I had some umeboshi plums a few weeks ago from my local japanese food store, those things are weird. I like the Japanese packets of pickled vegetables and all sorts of noodles, ramen, soba, udon are all good with sauces or in soups.


Interesting. Yes, umeboshi plums are sour and salty, and they are supposed to be eaten with white rice(white rice almost has no taste so the sour taste of umeboshi can be diluted if eaten together).










This is typical Japanese breakfast.
You will see white rice, miso soup, a raw egg, a piece of grilled salmon, dried nori(laver), natto, and some pickled vegetables.
No coffee or bread are served.
This is a quite common breakfast served at traditional Japanese inns called ryokan, and I hear many foreigners cannot eat this...
Even at home some people eat Japanese breakfast like this, but these days more and more young people eat Western breakfast consisting of bread, coffee, boiled egg or sunny side up, ham, cheese, broccoli, yogurt, kiwi fruit, apple, etc.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Other popular Japanese home cooking.









Burdock, carrot, sesame seeds, cayenne pepper, and sugar stir-fried in some sesame oil.

We eat many kinds of vegetables rather than meat, and especially "roots" are thought to be good for health.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Mahratta said:


> Agreed (mainly). Note that when I say "Indian cuisines" I speak generically of the various cuisines of the Indian subcontinent. It's somewhat like saying "Western European cuisine".
> 
> Indian cuisine and European cuisine can both be seen as "families" in a way. However, some European cuisines (Italian and French, most notably) are more diverse than most Indian cuisines.
> That being said, there are also Indian cuisines that are more diverse than some European cuisines. However, I don't think there's a single cuisine from the subcontinent that is quite as diverse as Italian or French cuisine.
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe most north Italian will be able to stomach south Italian dishes and vice versa. Same would probably apply for France. While most Italian and French may not be able to appreciate scandinavian food, most Europeans however do mainly like French and Italian cuisines.
But in Indian most south indian can't stomach most north Indian dishes and most north Indians cannot eat most south Indian dishes. Its not just the produce they eat but the variables in spices used in each region is so different and diverse that one region cannot appreciate the taste of food from another region. They find it either too spicy or for others its not too spicy or they are just not use to certain types of spices used in another region. If you throw other indian subcontinental countries such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri lanka and Nepal into the mix it becomes even more complex. Pakistan alone, because of its varied geography and ethinicity has so much diversity in their food. I say these countries because they have such close cultural, ethnic and historic ties with India. As we all know, Pakistan and Bangladesh are relatively new countries and before independence in 1947, they were part of India.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

India is basicaly a continent. Of course it's cuisine will be much more diverse than France or Italy.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> India is basicaly a continent. Of course it's cuisine will be much more diverse than France or Italy.


Yeah but India doesnt have a restaurant culture like china, south east asia or Europe. Infact I think there are more Indian restaurants in UK than in whole of India. And most of what they have in UK or any other parts of the world are not authentic, but generic versions of Indian dishes ie McDonalds type. As I stated before it is really hard to reproduce fresh Indian food in a restaurant environment because of the process involved and the slow cooking nature of most Indian dishes. 

In India Its ok for people to go out for chinese, thai, italian etc but eating in Indian restaurants in India is frowned upon, because most so called respectable people are meant to have home cooked Indian meal. I think most Indian eateries in India are frequented mainly by the manual labourers.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Uhhmm, i ate at lots of restaurantes there... indian ones


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Indosky said:


> eating in Indian restaurants in India is frowned upon


Really? How strange! :laugh:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Portuguese, Chinese, Japanese, Italian (although when you go there for 6 months you get sick of all the pasta), Brazilian, Angolan, Cabo Verde, Turkish, German (Bratwurst hmmm) and from some other countries... I liked a apple and cinnamon cake from Estonia, quiche lorraine from France...

I wonder what Scotts eat beside of Haggis and deep fried mars bars :lol:

About diversity of italian food... hmm... too much pasta... pasta for anything, man... my stomach couldn't handle it after some time... and eating a steak without the rice or the chicken without noodles in the same plate? It took me some time to get used to it... I liked Sardinian food... Sebadas, is malloreddusu and pardulas... :drool:
Portuguese food is varied from region to region, even sweets vary from town to a neighbouring town...


----------



## tabz (Oct 31, 2008)

Chinese
Japanese
Italian
Thai


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

What about Austrian/Bohemian cuisine? Knedlo-vepro-zelo and a beer


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Czech friends once did goulash and it is divine. Just a bit spicy, but I don't care.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Norkey said:


> What about Austrian/Bohemian cuisine? Knedlo-vepro-zelo and a beer


thats a lot of food to finish, what is it? I have never tried other European cuisines, just the obvious ones, Italian, Spanish, English Fish n Chips, (not even French).


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

You should give peruvian cuisine a try. Don't miss it.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The top 3 cuisines according to episode 50 of Arashi no Shukudai-kun are Chinese, French and Turkish.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

What exactly is stereotypical French cuisine?


----------



## ptto (Jun 8, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> On the diversity. Spain is at least as diverse as France. The cuisine that reigns in Europe now is Catalan and Basque for example. Miles away from food in Castilia, Andalucia, Galicia etc.


Hear, hear.

Not to start a dick contest, but only people of a certain country will be aware of the huge regional differences in a particular country, so telling this cuisine is more diverse than that is a risky assumption unless you know well the other.

Add to that that Spanish cuisine has been internationally known for just a few years, and then just by a few token dishes/styles so it's pretty normal that Italian or French are perceived as more diverse.


----------



## icondos (Jan 19, 2010)

I love japanese cuisine, especially sushi and ramen. Takoyaki is also good. It also have many nice selection of exotice seafood dishes which are so interesting.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I like them all :crazy:


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

my favs (in no particular order)

-german
-italian
-spanish
-chinese
-greek

i also like the american cuisine, but in fact its only a mixture of foreign cuisines (Burger = German, Pizza = Italian, Taco = Mexican, etc.)


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

Italia
French
Spanish
Thai

but i love mexican cuisine, is so delicious


----------



## Zehneh (Oct 10, 2009)

NATIVE BRAZILIAN+AFRICA+PORTUGUESE+ITALIAN+GERMAN+JAPANESE+ARAB
+ SPANISH+FRENCH >>> *BRAZILIAN FOOD*

Here you can find many kinds of cuisine in the same food and believe me it´s great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My favourite world cuisines, after the Greek:


*French*
*Italian*
*Chinese*
*Turkish*
*Spanish*


----------



## urbanófilo (May 22, 2008)

Chinese: Diverse, spicy, savory, sometimes oily: duck, beef, pork, fish, vegetables, rice, 
French: the haute cuisine par excellence
Mexican: what can I say?: mole poblano, chile relleno, pescado a la veracruzana, barbacoa de borrego, mole verde, carnitas, mixiotes, pozole, caldo de pescado... Rich spicy sauces with chicken, beef or pork and vegetables , earth oven roasted lamb, roasted fishes, beef, pork, fish or shrimp soups, fried pork with avocado sauce, fried beans with sausage, tortilla cakes in red or green sauce with beef steak or chicken and cheese, mexican beefcake, rice in tomato sauce, mexican black pie, etc, etc.... 
Italian: lasagna, pizza, pasta: tomato, meat, cheese... 

After these: spanish, indian, austrogerman, japanese, -very healthy-, argentine -meat, meat!-
I havent tried South Asian -thai, malayan or vietnamese- nor middle east food nor peruvian - all delicious, some say-...


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

1- moroccan
2- french
3- italian


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

the ones i have tried abd i can say i like are mexican,italian.chinese,thai,vietnamese,japanese,italian,indian


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

*What about American Cuisine?*

*MCDONALDS*









*KFC*









*SUBWAY*









*SONIC*









*WENDY'S*









*FRIENDLY'S*


----------



## chuck_nbc (Jan 13, 2010)

urbanófilo said:


> Chinese: Diverse, spicy, savory, sometimes oily: duck, beef, pork, fish, vegetables, rice,
> French: the haute cuisine par excellence
> Mexican: what can I say?: mole poblano, chile relleno, pescado a la veracruzana, barbacoa de borrego, mole verde, carnitas, mixiotes, pozole, caldo de pescado...
> Italian: lasagna, pizza, pasta: tomato, meat, cheese...
> ...


Indian as in...?


----------



## IchimaruGin1 (Jul 6, 2009)

damn this thread has nationalistic jingoism written all over it.

you can say which cuisine is the best cause each person's palate is made in such a way that he/she prefers certain type of food(environmental circumstances apply)

For eg i love Tomato based dishes so for me Indian and Italian are the favourites.


----------



## chuck_nbc (Jan 13, 2010)

Human taste is subjective. All we can do is to count the heads.


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

For me it's:

Moroccan (The most cultural things u miss when traveling abroad Morocco are smiling faces and the food!)
Turkich
Mexicain
Italian


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

1.Thai
2.Italy
3.Germany
:cheers:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

1. Dutch
2. German
3. French


----------

